# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The Mind Of Cold Blooded

## CoLd BlooDed

Alright, well, I&#39;m new to this.  I&#39;m here to improve recall, recognize dreamsigns, and eventually to become lucid.  If I _ever_ become lucid, it will be written in green.</span>  _Side notes will be written in red._

I have quite a few dreams in my journal already, but I will only write down the most recent, which happens to be last night.

*Dream #1 - Houses, Puppies, and Cars*

I was at my friend Chris&#39;s old house (or a variation of his old house) and I was walking around; my friend was showing me things that they had changed in the house (as in remodelling) - their bedrooms were moved to smaller rooms (chris&#39;s bed was a *dark blue*), and then they showed me the &#39;gym&#39;.  The gym was all hardwood flooring, and there were lots of exercise machines and even an exercise bike in front of a TV on a shelf.  The entire room looked to be in the shape of thier old kitchen/living room.  

All of a sudden I found myself sitting down at a long, caferia-like table, and Pete (father) and Garrett (son) were there along with Chris&#39; family - I don&#39;t necessarily like Garrett, either.  They asked if I wanted to eat but I refused, saying that I wasn&#39;t hungry.  Still, I somehow ended up with a plate in front of me (it was pasta with tomato sauce) but I did not eat it.  I asked Garrett how the island was (I recently saw him on the ferry to Vancouver Island) and I don&#39;t think he answered me.

Next thing I knew I was driving with my mom in a half yellow, half white car and we stopped at some sort of park (there were no playgrounds, it was all trees and logs and small rockfaces about 8 feet tall) with my family and their friends.  I climbed a rockface when I was being hoisted up by a chain (held by my left hand) awhile my right hand was free to grab hold of different rocks.  I pulled myself to the top and found three sleeping black dogs, ones that looked exactly like this:



I proclaimed to the people below that they had been abandoned; I tried to pick one up but it jumped off the rock face, hit the ground, and took off running.  I petted/played with the other two and then I jumped back into the car scene.

Me and my mom were in the yellow/white car again and we drove up to a steep part of the hill and stopped.  I looked out the front window and saw these majestic cliffs (in the distance) among a pink-blue sky, all accompanied by peaceful wisps of white clouds.  All of a sudden the car started to roll backwards (this would sometimes happen when my mom parked the car on even the slightest hill, but it would be gradual, not all out rolling).  I told my mom to jump in, she did and pressed down on the brakes as hard as she could awhile trying to steer at the same time.  The steep hill eventually ended at the bottom and flattened out into a three-way intersection.  I told her to &#39;crash into the wall&#39; (I meant sidewalk) and she did right before we blasted through the busy traffic.

------------------------------------
            FLAT ROAD
-----------............----------------
*******......H....   << crashspot
*******......I.....
*******......L.....
*******......L.....


**** = grass
.... = the steep road going up the hill
--- = the road that the hill connects to

Suddenly I appeared into a lambrougini with my dad and I remember thinking "That means I get the truck&#33;" (I was to inherit my dads F150 if he ever got a new car).  We were passing police cars (their lights flashing *blue* and *red*) and everything to get to where my mom had crashed.  I remember having to do a U-Turn around a cop car at the exact same intersection where my mom had crashed but she was no longer there (her crashspot suddenly moved back up the hill?).  We go past more police cars and then my dad gives me his phone and tells me to talk to Lil Wayne (LOL   ::shock::  ) because we gotta pick him up.  I was hesitant but then I went onto the phone.  I talked for a little bit (<span style="color:#FF0000">I forget what we were saying) - I can barely hear him and remember saying "What?  I can&#39;t hear you, man," a bunch of times.  It turns out it was my friend Ed somehow and I wake up.
________________________

This was weird because I normally don&#39;t dream in color.  Thoughts, if any?

----------


## odds

Very varied dream&#33; Your dreams will become more and more vivid as your recall improves, so that&#39;s probably why you&#39;re starting to see those beautiful colors&#33; I&#39;d take it as a blessing that you started dreaming in black/white; now you&#39;ll appreciate those colors a lot more. If you have anymore black and white dreams, you&#39;ll be able to easily remember that you&#39;re dreaming-- when else do you perceive in grayscale?&#33;  :smiley: 

Keep it up&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, after I woke up my first thought was "...I dreamt in colour?&#33;"

Thanks for reading  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

No dreams last night... must&#39;ve been the tea I drank before.  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I haven&#39;t been remembering many of my dreams lately, the most recent I can remember is the one from last night (and only fragments, too, what&#39;s wrong with me&#33;   ::content::  )

*Dream #2 - Beating Gnomes and Grocery Stores*

All I can recall happening is me driving around in a roofless/windowless black car, with nets and sticks in the back seat.  I drove past the occasional dead tree on a flat road with a dull grey horizon in the background.  

I know there was a lot more to what happened but suddenly I drove past a large house that looked like something from a Disney movie:



Pretty much like that, hahaha.  Well all of a sudden a little gnome (looked like the one from the Narnia movie) came out and tried to steal something from my car, so I jumped out and started hitting him and chasing him to get my stuff back.  This is when I noticed my car was going slowly in circles like it was some sort of cheap amusement park ride.  I remember getting back in and appearing in an airport.

My family was there (excluding my dad) and we were about to board a plane but the stewardess (or whoever takes the tickets) told us that they&#39;re waiting for the little girl who plays rugby.  The little girl walks by (she had a pink shirt, white skirt, black hair and looked like she was 7) with her family and boards the plane.  I remember seeing the little girl elsewhere in a completely different part of the dream (but I don&#39;t know what happened).

Next thing I know I&#39;m at Save-On (grocery store) and I&#39;m browsing through the candy isles, my mom comes up to me with my sisters and yells at us that she&#39;s about to lose it.  We walk out the doors and I wake up.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Alright, well, I haven&#39;t been dreaming too vividly lately, but here&#39;s one that I had last night.

*Dream #3 - Spiderman and Vodka*

Last nights dream started in a restaurant, where me, my mom and older sister were already done eating.  As we started to walk outside two waiters/servers followed us out and started catcalling at my sister, saying some pretty rude stuff.  My sister kept walking, trying to ignore what they were saying, but I grew angry really quickly.  I remember saying, "What&#39;s your name?  What&#39;s your name?  I&#39;m going to kick your ass&#33;"  The first waiter I went after had black hair, and as I approached him with my fists up, I saw his little golden nametag with the name "River" written in it (it was pronounced like &#39;driver&#39; without the &#39;d&#39; for some reason - rye-ver).  I knocked him repeatedly in the mouth until we both tumbled to the ground and I pummelled him until most of his front teeth had been knocked out.  I got up, going to the next guy, seeing that his nametag said &#39;Ralph&#39;, and told him that I was going to get my dad after him.  

Sudden change of events, the waiter does something unexpected (?) and me and mom and sister are running away.  I swoop them up in my arms and climb/rappel/jump up the wall of this gigantic building and place them on the roof, telling them that they&#39;re safe.  For some reason I start doing this Spiderman thing where I swing from place to place with web that shoots out of my wrists, and I&#39;m just going from building to building.  I don&#39;t think I got far, though, &#39;cause I see my sister and mom falling from the roof and I catch them with my web and bring them towards me, and then shoot another web up to where the power lines are.  That&#39;s all I remember from that dream, I woke up shortly after.

(I have to be brief, I&#39;ll edit later)
When I fall back asleep I&#39;m in the mall back in my old town, but for some reason it&#39;s supposed to be my school.  My friends are there, and one of them has a mickey of vodka, and pours some clear liquid into it (sprite; water?), just as he hands it to me my new vice-principal walks around the corner and I shy away, facing the opposite direction.  For some reason I throw the cap of the mickey into a nearby garbage.  I show the bottle to the VP and he tells me to go on, so I turn around and start calling for my friend, telling him to take it.  The VP asks me to stop again, and I get busted.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, I wanted you to know that your volcano picture must have really stuck with me because I dreamed both about you _and_ the volcano last night.  ::D:   You can read it in my dream journal.  

I think this link should get you there. (If not, just look it up  ::content::  )

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...0422&st=120

By the way, you have interesting dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, check it out. I did it again...  ::D:   (I think you can use the same link as above).

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, that&#39;s crazy.  I&#39;ll check it out immediately.

Tonight&#39;s dream was a little weird, just like last night where I was pulling a Spiderman.  This will be a little vague considering it&#39;s been over eight hours that I&#39;ve had this dream but I&#39;ll try my best.

*Dream #4 - Friends and Giant Balls of Energy-Things*

I recall being at the house of my friends, who we&#39;ll call J (I had just been to his house the weekend before), and I don&#39;t think his house had been completed yet (like in reality).  What happened inside the house is a little hazy, but I remember there was something to do with a flatscreen TV and a *black*, fluffy cat.

Me and J walked outside (it was nighttime) and went past different houses, and then all of a sudden I look up and see this spaceship (or something).  It extends this glowing energy rope thing (the same color as the lasers from War of the Worlds) and a ball bursts from it, looking like this:



I took off running as soon as the ball started smashing into houses and fences, and I remember running through a large grassy backyard and under a large hole in the fence.  I found J again, but the next part I only remember walking more.  There was a parkade that we were walking through, and a massive wetspot in the middle was blocking our path to where we wanted to go (I don&#39;t know why we stopped, it was just a wetspot).  We continued after some hesitation and proceeded through the parkade until we came to another fence; we passed through it and that&#39;s all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I tried to use you as a dream sign. You can come check it out and see how well it worked.

Cool UFO dream. I have always kind of liked UFO dreams. I have only had one since keeping my journal, but have had many in the past.

Funny about the "wet spot". I always laugh at things like that when I wake up. It&#39;s like "Uh...what was I thinking? If it were reality, I would have just ran through. If I knew I was dreaming, I would have just flown over it."  ::?:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha, exactly.  I think I was turned off over the idea of running over the wetspot because there was a giant &#39;wet floor&#39; sign that had a picture of a car-crash on it, and I associated that a crash had happened there where the wetspot was... don&#39;t ask me why.    ::content::  

On another note, no dreams over the last two days&#33;  Gah&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Funny...

Frustrating about not having dreams. I had two days with no dreams too. 

But, hey, you had mentioned a lucid dream you had in Maui. Did you ever post that?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I&#39;m not 100% positive that it really was a lucid dream, I&#39;m not sure.  Even if it was, it only lasted five seconds.

----------


## Twoshadows

So what happened in those five seconds? Something must have happened that made you think there was at at least a little chance you were lucid.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, I sort of woke up in the hotel room, but I wasn&#39;t awake at the same time (definately in that limbo-zone between consciousness and subconsciousness) - I could tell because I wasn&#39;t moving and extremely calm but I was faintly aware of my surroundings.  Truely I think I was trying to project myself because this is the famously acclaimed state in which experienced astral projection people work their magic.  I concentrated on rising out of my body, and I felt this gigantic wind surge past me and I remember hearing a brief shout.

I told myself to open my eyes and I did and I saw a giant white moon upon a great blue sky; I saw some mountains covered in green trees that sprouted out from the ocean, and then I&#39;m pretty sure I lost control here even though I was still aware that I was dreaming.  Sound like lucid dreaming to you?

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I can give my opinion. I&#39;m not as experienced as many here. But it does remind me a little of my one and only (so far, hopefully) successful WILD--because I was also lying in bed in that "limbo-zone", and I started feeling a little detached from my body (similar to what you were talking about). I concentrated on that feeling because I was actively trying to WILD and I knew that this was a good thing. For me, it happened so smoothly that I couldn&#39;t tell you exactly when I entered my LD. But I got to the point where I did know I was dreaming and took off flying. 

I now know why people think WILDing is so cool, because it was an incredible feeling to be laying there awake and then suddenly realize that I had the ability to fly.

Oh, and you talked about feeling wind and hearing a shout. I remember hearing a humming noise briefly. I&#39;ve heard that people often hear sounds when they are in this transiton period. So you heard the noise and then went into your dream. And though you didn&#39;t do much in the dream, you seemed to have made the transition from being somewhat awake to dreaming.

So my guess is that you had a little WILD experience. So that&#39;s really great. If you can do it once, you can do it again. Especially if you actively try. (That&#39;s what I keep telling myself. I need to _actively_ try to do this more.) So how cool is that--not only are you on vacation in Maui, but have a WILD too. Lucky guy.

You can read my whole WILD if you are interested. I think it is on the first page of my dream journal.

So keep trying, and it will happen....again.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Awesome&#33;  I think I will have to read it.  Thanks for your opinion.

On a further note, no dreams&#33;  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, that is awesome&#33;





> though I was still aware that I was dreaming.  
> [/b]



That&#39;s what makes me think you were lucid dreaming.






> Truely I think I was trying to project myself because this is the famously acclaimed state in which experienced astral projection people work their magic. I concentrated on rising out of my body, and I felt this gigantic wind surge past me and I remember hearing a brief  shout.[/b]



And that&#39;s what makes me think you got there by doing a WILD.

So when you say you "lost control", what do you remember happened then?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, after the scenery shots, I was like, "I must be projecting right now, so I&#39;m going to try to find my house back in BC&#33;" and it zoomed out to all of North America, and then jumped to Vancouver and I suddenly found myself in a light-filled city at nightime.  All of a sudden two cop cars passed by me, their lights flashing, and I followed them to a liquor store (this is why I believe that it ended, because I had no control of where I was going or what I was seeing).  The cops entered the store and were assaulted by two thieves who were hiding behind the shelves at the back.  The thieves shot at them, and I thought to myself "put this in slow motion", and the scene began to go into slow motion.  The bullets went slower, and the cops fell over in a spray of blood as they were hit.  I somehow zoomed back out, and as I was trying to search for my house again, I woke up becuase of a loud sound in the room.

It was weird, I was aware that I was dreaming (hell, I even tried to control it still), but I didn&#39;t really have control over the situations (ex. the liquor store).

----------


## Twoshadows

> It was weird, I was aware that I was dreaming (hell, I even tried to control it still), but I didn&#39;t really have control over the situations (ex. the liquor store).
> [/b]



I remember thinking something similar after my first couple of LDs. Before I had had an LD, I had this idea what Lucid dreaming was. And what was happening wasn&#39;t exactly what I expected. I had pictured my dreamself moving around in a very stable controlled environment--much like real life, except that I would have extraordinary abilities. 

My first LD was pretty much what I expected except for this little girl that wanders in and asks for her ball. I thought that that was really strange.  But the more LDs I had...and the more LDs I read from other people... the more I realized that the dream world is anything but stable--even when we are Lucid. Our subconscious mind still throws things in that our conscious selves find very strange.






> and I thought to myself "put this in slow motion", and the scene began to go into slow motion.[/b]



That&#39;s actually a rather advanced LDing ability. Not bad at all.....






> and it zoomed out to all of North America, and then jumped to Vancouver [/b]



Do you use Google Earth? This sounds like it. I use it, and I feel it has helped me create the views when I fly in dreams.

But anyway, good job, Cold Blooded.     :bravo:  I look forward to you posting your next LD&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Thanks for your insight; seriously, I appreciate it.  I really wasn&#39;t sure if this was an LD or not.

And I am looking forward to me posting my next LD, too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

My pleasure. Anytime. That&#39;s why we&#39;re all here. I would never have had an LD if it weren&#39;t for this board.

Out of curiosity, did you have you LD before or after you discovered this board?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, I had discovered Lucid Dreaming/Astral Projection already, and I hadn&#39;t joined this forum until _after_ I had that LD.

I had a dream last night, it might be a little weird, but I&#39;m posting it anyways.  After this dream, I really should call it &#39;The Dirty Mind of CoLd BlooDed&#39;.    ::content::  

*Dream #6 - Sex and Booze*

The one thing I remember best is being in an unknown house with at least four floors, very fancy.  There were light brown hardwood floors, white banisters, and marble-grey countertops.  It was daytime in this dream, and the sun was shining through the windows.  It was me, my two teachers from film class, and a brown - as in middle eastern - woman (young in appearance but with really short, grey hair).  We were all waiting for her to decide who she was going to have sex with, and I remember once saying, "Why not all three at once?"  (Good God, why am I sharing this&#33;  LOL)  And she declined.  There were weird procedures she was doing, too, like measuring our you-know-whats with a ruler awhile we all stood naked in the kitchen.

I woke up, then fell back asleep.  Next thing I knew I was in my dads truck with my dad and we were driving around trying to look for a liquor store.  I remember driving on massive, multi-lane roads (the ones that remind me of the superhighways in California).  We weren&#39;t even trying to get to the liquor store to buy alcohol, though, we were trying to find my dads ex-girlfriend (who he is still extremely close with) to buy the alcohol that _she_ had bought from her.  That&#39;s all I remember, it wasn&#39;t a very long dream.

What&#39;s weird is that today, when my dad picked me up from work, we had to go looking for a liquor store so he could buy some wine for the next day when he had friends over.  Precognition, maybe?  I have a past of doing it.    ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> and I remember once saying, "Why not all three at once?"[/b]



 ::holyshit::  Oh _gross_. What a total sick-O&#33; Guess I can&#39;t ever write you again.

Ha ha ha...just kidding.

You said you had read my entire journal. And you may have noticed that there are no sex dreams recorded. You may even have come to the conclusion that I don&#39;t ever have sex dreams. The truth is that I&#39;m not as brave as you to post them for all to see. I had a weird one last month, where I woke up and said, "Whoa, that was so not normal&#33;"   ::shock::   ::shock::   Not a chance _that_ one was going down in my journal.  ::chuckle::  





> Precognition, maybe?[/b]



That&#39;s cool. Every once in a while I&#39;ll do something like that too. And it leaves me wondering, "Coincidence....or something else...."  ::hrm::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hahaha, yeah, I&#39;m quite the pervert.    ::roll::   Just kidding.  And yes, I did notice your lack of sex dreams&#33;  Why am I willing to post them?  They&#39;re just dreams.    ::wink::  

Well, last night, I probably had about 3 or 4 dreams, but I didn&#39;t have a journal to write them all down in (I&#39;m at my dads); this really sucks because I haven&#39;t remembered that many in this much detail.  &#39;Tis a shame.  One thing I remember from the third dream is me in some sort of metallic, modernized building talking to a woman.  That&#39;s it.  Everything else is long forgotten.  I wish I could rip open my head, take out my brain, and scoop out all my dreams&#33;  

I apologize for the content in this dream, it was very heated.   ::evil::  

*Dream #6 - McDonalds Employees and Beetles*

Okay, well, it started off with me and my dad in a puny, cramped McDonalds, and we&#39;re at the front of the line.  For some reason people are lined up along the counter as opposed to lining up behind the cashier.  There&#39;s a middle-aged man (probably 30+) with bleached blonde hair and an awkwardly placed eyebrow ring, which is a dark silver.  It looks pretty much like the earrings I have right now.



Me and my dad order awhile I&#39;m busy scrutinizing this employee behind the counter, who looks like a jackass to me for an unknown reason.  My dad starts talking and I think maybe his debit card didn&#39;t go through, or my dad says something along the lines of "Haha, I pressed the wrong one."  The employee is outside the counter for some reason now - I think I just believed that he went to run an errand awhile taking the order.  Then the blonde guy starts freaking out at my dad, who in turn gets angry (my dad has a strong past of fighting with employees that piss him off).

I start to get angry, which never really happens, and mouth the guy off, saying "You&#39;re thirty years old and you&#39;re working at a fucking McDonalds&#33;  Grow up&#33;"  The employee retreats to a stool behind the burger frier, and covers his ears and starts shouting "I CAN&#39;T HEAR YOU, BLOOPBLOOPBLOOPITYBLOOP&#33;  CAN&#39;T HEAR YOU&#33;"  (Looking back on this I find it hilarious  ::bigteeth::  )  awhile making the craziest faces.  

I screamed back, "Seriously, you&#39;re acting like a fourteen year old&#33;  Grow the fuck up&#33;"  

The man continued his immature phenomenon, which steadily increased my anger.  My dad was yelling stuff too at the time, and we were upsetting everybody else in the McDonalds.  Finally, I said, "Let&#39;s take this outside."  The employee shut up for a second, and walked over to me with his hands flared out and eyes big.

"You wanna do this?  Yeah, I&#39;ll fuck you up.  Let&#39;s do it," the employee said (too bad I didn&#39;t get a look at his nametag this time   ::wink::  ).

We go outside onto the gravel, and I remember looking back at the building which looked really old (kinda like from Forest Gump where his girlfriend or whatever lived when she was young).  I also remember putting my hand out to stop from falling into a parked *black* van, and then I walked towards the employee, whos appearance changed from this point on.  His eyes had way more bags and had turned brown.  I put my fists up, as did he, and I tried to elbow him.

NOTE:  

I&#39;ve noticed it&#39;s a lot tougher to fight in dreams - you don&#39;t always connect, and your eye-hand coordination seems _way_ off.  You might swing but your arms will go flailing in the opposite direction to your opponent.</span>

Alright, well, I tried to elbow him, but my arm seemed so heavy and I just couldn&#39;t reach his face.  I think I tried to do this twice (the second time with the left elbow), but still to no avail.  Instead, I just put my fists up again and began to pummel him in the face with considerably less power than I had, but it still seemed to work.  We circled around the van awhile I continued to split open his skin, but in the background was one single tree upon a patch of grass, it looked like:



Finally, he fell to the ground unconscious, and for some reason he now had a dark blue hoody on with the hood up.  I tried to find his head under the really big hood, and finally I came aross an incredibly bloody face - I gave him a couple more solid shots to the skull, dragged him to lean against the wall, and went back inside.

I kind of forget what happened here, but the next thing I knew I was walking across this really green, grassy field with my dad and some other person.  This wasn&#39;t a different dream, it was still in the same &#39;universe&#39;.  I remember seeing the &#39;shack&#39; that the McDonalds was, and I wanted to see what happened to the guy I fought, so I walked over, leaving my dad and whoever else was with him by themselves.  There was no unconscious McDonalds employee, but a skeleton (which was moved a couple feet from the wall) in the exact same position as I had left him.  He had a little collection of flowers and some stocky candles lit on top of them.  I tried picking up the candles but it was too difficult.

Next thing I know I&#39;m in some dungeon, some catacombs, and it&#39;s me, my dad, and that same person we were with before (<span style="color:#FF0000">I _think_ it was a girl).  We were all talking, and I was trying to find something amongst the granite shelves.  

Suddenly, the McDonalds employee that I &#39;killed&#39; comes through the doorway and we all start wrestling.  I think one of them has a gun, and we&#39;re all trying to get that so we can kill the McDonalds employee, who has gone back to the original appearance with blonde hair.  For some reason we fall down this circular shaft _twice_.  This I don&#39;t really know how to explain.  It was like a video game where you die and revert to the last saved game and go through the same process.  Anyways, we&#39;d fall down the shaft, all these massive beetles would come out, and me and my dad and the other girl would start poking them with these long spears.  It&#39;d do the &#39;revert&#39; thing and we&#39;d fall down the shaft again (which was filled with spikes this time&#33 :wink2:  and do the entire thing over.  This is when my dad came in and woke me up.

Don&#39;t judge me&#33;  I&#39;m not really bent towards the destruction of all McDonalds employees&#33;   ::lol::

----------


## Twoshadows

Still on the run, huh?

Glad the cops haven&#39;t gotten you yet. 

Just remember you have freinds looking out for you.    :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Very true, and I have you to thank for that.   ::D: 

Damn those cops, chasing me from dream to dream.  Anyways, on to the night before lasts dreams.

*Dream #90 - Don&#39;t be hating
Thursday, April 26th, 2007*

Not very long.  I was in Jacks room with his friend Dylon and my buddy Nick, and we&#39;re all playing guitar.  We&#39;re all sitting on his bed, watching Dylon.  I lean over and say, "Hey, you should show Nick your sweeping," he nods and takes off.  Unfortunately, he does it a lot like the kid who plays guitar at my school, which is completely and incoherently wrong.  His fingers move in random, ugly arcs and he looks like he&#39;s strumming for dear life with the pick.  It&#39;s terrible, terribly wrong, and it sounds like shit.  I look at Nick, who looks at me and then Dylon, and says, "That was kinda sloppy."

We all turn to Nick and say, "Actually was pretty damn good."

*NOTE:*  Jacks friend can actually sweep very well - I personally haven&#39;t met him but heard a recording of him over the phone the other day.  It must&#39;ve had an effect.

*Dream #91 - The Attack of the Three Inch Black Wasp
Thursday, April 26th, 2007*

This one was pretty intense, but starts off hazy.  I&#39;m in my current home, but our home is in a different location where it&#39;s isolated and everything in the house has been rearranged.  I walk out from my room and out to the living room, where my little sister is sitting on the couch.  I say something to her, she says something back, and I past the front entrance to the screendoor.  There is this massive black wasp, about three inches long, angrily ramming and clawing at the screen.  I then notice there&#39;s a hole that it will most likely get through and, freaked out, I run back to my room.

I suddenly have a blanket in my hands and run into under the door frame and cover myself completely.  Suddenly I realize, _what am I doing?  This is no way to act._ so I ditch the blanket and run back to the kitchen, where I see the gigantic wasp zipping back and forth in midair.

I run at it, undeterred, and smack it with something hard (forget what), and it falls on the ground.  Then I grab it with my hands and rip off the hind part of the body.  I pick it up and look at it, and the insides look like those of a chicken nugget.  The body is twitching and I bathe in the triumph of killing the massive wasp.

 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> "Hey, you should show Nick your sweeping,"[/b]



Funnny....when you mentioned "sweeping" to me earlier, I was picturing an activity involving a broom, not a guitar.  :tongue2:  





> Dream #91 - The Attack of the Three Inch Black Wasp[/b]



That reminds me of my wasp dream a little while back.

Wow...except you kill yours with your bare hands.   ::shock::   ::bowdown::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Last nights batch of dreams were a bit surprising, considering I went to bed around 2 in the morning.  Yep, surprising because I had a really vivid lucid, with my first &#39;stopping a fading dream&#39; act&#33;  I had a bunch of dreams the night before, on April 29th, 2007, but they were all about me *missing my bus* and aren&#39;t very fun to think about.

I don&#39;t have time to write anything but the lucid, so here it is.

*Dream #92 - Floating, Spinning, Floating Some More (LUCID #5)
Monday, April 30th, 2007*

This dream started off non-lucidly, and I was sitting in the very back of my schoolbus, talking with B. Hayden about her being mad at someone.  Then I&#39;m suddenly laying down in a bed in a very dull,  empty beige room.  I get out of bed and realize I am dreaming.  I walk out of the room, confused and oblivious to where I was, or what I was going to do.  Hmm, I thought, and continued down this very dull beige hallway, it was like a big underground basement.  I could feel the dream beginning to fade, and my contact with the outside world was getting clearer.  _No&#33;_ I thought, and shot my hands out in front of my face and began to spin, over and over again.  When I stopped, I was looking down the same hallway but the surroundings were quite clear.

Wanting to do something cool, but with nothing else in mind, I looked down at my feet and decided I wanted to fly.  I picked my right foot up and raised it as high as I could, and then I raised my left without putting the other one back down and was floating in a crouched position.  I then looked down the hallway and floated off.

The sad thing is, I know I did a lot more but I can&#39;t remember it.  I guess that&#39;s what I get for going to bed so late.

----------


## Twoshadows

CoLd BlooDed---that&#39;s awesome&#33; You got your LD before the end of the month even if you didn&#39;t do the task.  ::D:  

I think that is interesting how you to into a floating position. 

Yeah, that is a bit frustrating that you can&#39;t remember what else you did. Maybe you did do the task and just don&#39;t remember it.  ::roll::  

Anyway---you&#39;re doing great&#33;&#33; :bravo:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> CoLd BlooDed---that&#39;s awesome&#33; You got your LD before the end of the month even if you didn&#39;t do the task.[/b]



I know&#33;  I hope you&#39;re proud, I managed to get an April Lucid Dream at the last second.   :tongue2: 





> I think that is interesting how you to into a floating position. 
> 
> Yeah, that is a bit frustrating that you can&#39;t remember what else you did. Maybe you did do the task and just don&#39;t remember it[/b]



It was pretty cool how I got into the floating position... makes me think I was being held up by string or something, like a puppet.   :tongue2: 

That&#39;s what I thought this morning, a lot happened after that one little bit but I was so tired when I woke up it disappeared immediately.  My recall isn&#39;t to blame because the night before I had three vivid dreams (but all about missing my bus).

Thanks for your inspiration... here&#39;s to hoping for another one really soon.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, and remember that coffeehouse performance I had a while ago?  Here&#39;s a couple pictures I put on my computer, there&#39;ll be more in a bit.





See if you can spot me.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool pictures. It looks like you had a pretty good group there listening.





> See if you can spot me.[/b]



Well, you must be the one in back with all the facial hair.... Just kidding.

Actually in those pictures you look like someone I used to know. It would be interesting to see the other pictures.  


And back to your dream....I forgot to mention how neat that was that you were able to keep the dream from fading and that you were able to use your hands and spin and make it clear again. That&#39;s a great skill to have. I personally have never tried spinning. I need to remember to try it sometime. Again, good job. Oh, and yes, I&#39;m proud.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Congrats on the lucid. does that coffee shop have open mic?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> _Originally posted by TS+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TS)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				It looks like you had a pretty good group there listening.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



It was a school organized event, so I doubt it.

I had some dreams last night, but they weren&#39;t very exciting.  

They involved me driving a car up and down hills in the night with my sister.  There was also a part where I had a severe case of food poisoning and everything was just spraying out of me in front of D. Akres.  Another bit was me in a hotel room, walking into this massive empty room where D. Harder is with a bong and they somehow light the room on fire.

----------


## Twoshadows

I know this software change really sucks. But I suppose we'll get used to it. 

But I wanted to mention---

*To send PMs*:

User CP, options, then click on receive PMs.

Otherwise you won't get any.



Edit: It looks like asher just enabled it for all users. So I think you don't have to do anything now.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Thanks Twoshadows.

Now I had quite a few dreams last night, but after hearing all these things about long posts not making it through I'm not gonna risk angering myself.

Notes (aii!): -at work, large pallets being lifted
                 - climbing up this amazingly steep hill, end up rock climbing with the girls from Americas Next Top Model

I realized that the board is still undergoing a lot of change, just like any board when it is transitioned.  The staff are working as hard as they can to fix everything and I think we should give them that time instead of complaining.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Couple of bits from last night.  On another note, I'm beginning to like this change... it's a lot smoother when updating because you get to see what your post is going to look like without having to wait for mistakes.

*Dream #93 - Smoking in the Park*
*Thursday, May 10th, 2007*

This dream started off with me in this park, which reminded me a lot of a Roman courtyard mostly because of the architecture surrounding us.  The ground was covered with grey stone bricks, and there were stone brick walls and columns that led to nowhere.  Me, Jack, and the Hardcores were all standing in a circle, talking, doing random stuff.  One of them, I think Corbyn, had a balloon on a really skinny stick.  They all had weapons and we were battling back and forth with them, joking around.  I even think that I smoked weed with them in the dream but that detail is sketchy.

The next thing I know is I'm sitting on top of this stone column beside that little circle of friends, with my legs dangling over the ledge.  Then suddenly everything below me is filled with green, pond-like water, and _then_ a fishing pole appears in my hands with the string calmly bobbing in the water.

There's a big grey area in between where I don't remember anything, but the next thing I know I'm at my manager Jags house on the computer, in his basement suite.  I'm just hanging out and look over to the door when Suki and Kenny come in.  They immediately walk over to me, look me over with curious eyes, and ask, "What's that smell?  Is that you?  Did you smoke pot?"

I feel like I'm caught, but I just say no, and keep saying no until they leave.  I turn and Jag tells me I have to work on the light outside of his door, because it's broken.  I walk over with someone else I recognize and we pull out this crazy little device that contains a small LED light with bend prongs, two wires, and a little electronic grid.  Somehow this all fixes the burnt out light bulb outside.  :p 

I touch the wires to the LED light, which I attach to the grid, and then the light starts to flash *orange* and *red* and *yellow*.  I repeat this several times and voila!  The light is fixed.

There's a part in the dream where I'm driving, and I'm thinking about being called 'CoLd BlooDed', but I forgot it.  The last thing I remember is going into this house, and then into the basement which is decorated like a grandma's home.  Then I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good to see you had some time to update.





> There's a part in the dream where I'm driving, and I'm thinking about being called 'CoLd BlooDed'



Aw...too bad that didn't make you lucid.

Of course, I've had quite a few dreams about a guy named 'CoLd BlooDed' which haven't caused me to go lucid..... ::D:  

One of these days I'm going to have to say to myself, "CoLd BlooDed is an odd name for someone"--_BLAM_--Lucid!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> One of these days I'm going to have to say to myself, "CoLd BlooDed is an odd name for someone"--_BLAM_--Lucid!



The day when I become a dream sign is upon us.   ::D: 

Alright, had a couple of dreams last night, but they've become really vague since I woke up.  The biggest one I remember is...

*Dream #94 - "SHUT THE FUCK UP!"*
*Sunday, May 13th, 2007*

The part of this dream I remember is me and Doug are sitting in a classroom that looks exactly like my English class.  I'm sitting on a stool where Nash currently sits, and Doug is on the other side of the class playing the guitar.  He is singing the song me and him both wrote, but people begin to talk to each other.  Pretty soon the sound escalates to where you can't hear the song and I just stare straight forward and yell, "SHUT THE FUCK UP!"  and then laugh, to make it seem like I'm not completely serious.

Everyone else laughs too, and then they quiet down and listen to the rest of the song.

The segment after (or before) this also involves me and Doug and some sort of beach house.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I've decided to share a sonnet that I had to write for English class, but I'd like to see if any of you can decipher the meaning of it. This is my first time ever writing a sonnet.  Warning, it's pretty symbolic.   ::D: 

*Beneath the Floor*

Time to take a look, past the web and dust,
This life is all dimensions—forgotten
Lies take on the form of ghosts, without trust;
But there is the Thinker, thinking rotten
Thoughts that linger back and forth, finding faith.
Digging deeper, searching for the headless;
It worms its way through time, through frozen space, 
Around stars, suns, slaves, hiding from success.
Finally found, the answer lies in cracks,
Inside a mirror of a mirror, glass
And body impeding a hand of black;
Tempting, touching, but the truth has no mass.
The Thinker thinking upon a glass floor,
Not the while knowing his mind and more.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, had my first long dream in the last little while that I actually remembered, but it was so wrong that I don't know if I want to post it.  Or at least post a section of it.  So here's the descriptive notes I'll put down.

*- walking with two other people, one of them's K. Ness, but we're walking underneath sharp, small yellow staglatites that take up the entire roof; tools of torture hang in their clutches (saws, hatchets, axes, knives...)
- at max's house on this massive hill, looking down the mountainside at dusk
- get in a massive fight with Andrew, then apologize
- inside a classroom, feeling awkward with Andrew; girl leaves classroom and K. Ness yells something that gets him trouble*

----------


## Twoshadows

> I've decided to share a sonnet that I had to write for English class, but I'd like to see if any of you can decipher the meaning of it. This is my first time ever writing a sonnet. Warning, it's pretty symbolic.



I'm not very good at this kind of thing. I'll wait for you or someone else to decipher. But it does sound really interesting. You're _way_ better than I am at poetry/lyrics/sonnets, etc.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

The best thing is that poetry is open to personal interpretation, I just want to see what peoples responses are... which is why I think I'm going to post this in the Artist's Corner.

No good dreams last night, got to bed later than I wanted because it was so hot out (almost 28 C yesterday - 82.4 F for you yanks  :wink2:  ), and spent a good amount of time tossing and turning.

So, Twoshadows, what was your own analysis of the poem?  Remember, there is no right or wrong answer.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Just wanted to say "HI"....





It was starting to get kind of dark...:p


By the way, I had another dream with you in it. I still have to get it posted in my DJ. I'll try to get that done now.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, wow!  That is so cool!  I'm flattered, Twoshadows.   ::D: 

And hello yourself.   ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

I had great recall this weekend.  Too bad it's 12:39 AM right now and I have no time to write.

What I will say is that last nights dream was disgusting!  It involved my friend taking a shit in a urinal that turned out to be in the girls washroom, which we were pulling a prank on.  Pretty vile, I almost threw up in the dream when I saw the event go down.

That is all for now.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm glad you liked it!

I decided to make you a better one in the day light on yesterday's hike.




I was running out of sand (in my hand) by the end, so it got a little sloppy.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Even better!  I like how many different methods you're surprising me with.   :tongue2:   I will have to take a picture with your username sometime soon.  I will be creative!

Last nights dreams were pretty cool.  There was a whole, huge party of the century type thing going on, but we never actually got to the party.   :tongue2:   Just had that fun atmosphere.

*Dream #95 - A Visit, a Song, and some Stairs
Wednesday, May 23rd, 2007*

Not sure of the order, really, so I'll recall from least vivid to most.

I was in the workout gym with Jack and a bunch of friends.  Somehow I knew it was nighttime without ever going to bed.  We were all working out and talking about how this huge party is going down in Port Moody and that we're going to have to bus to get there.  There's a huge gap between this because all I remember after is riding in a car with Jack, going up Ravine.

Next I'm in a grocery store that's structured different than mine but is the same size.  I'm at the fish department talking to the girl that works in the deli, telling her to play my song, The Grass is Green, over the PA so everyone in the store could hear.  She complies eventually and I walk away down one of the aisles.

Then I'm on top of this massive flight of stairs.  At least two-hundred steps, that go up at an amazingly steep incline.  It's like those Mayan structures, except I'm in a city and this building is in the midst of a populated street.  I don't know how I got to the top and each time I look down the massive declination of steps I get a big sensation of vertigo.  So I just sit at the top step, with double doors behind me that go into a library of some sort, and look at the street below. 

My vision becomes binoculars, and I look down at the street to see J. Chan and Brittany Spears pull up in an unrealistically small black car, waving at me.  They shout something that I no longer remember and drive away, still waving.  Whatever they said, it encouraged me to stand up, push away the vertigo, and slowly descend the steps.  

Next thing I know I'm at the bottom and very pleased I made it the entire way.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Even better! I like how many different methods you're surprising me with.  I will have to take a picture with your username sometime soon. I will be creative!



Cool, I'm interested to see what you come up with.





> I'm at the fish department talking to the girl that works in the deli, telling her to play my song, The Grass is Green, over the PA so everyone in the store could hear. She complies eventually and I walk away down one of the aisles.



So did they play it? Did you get to hear it in your dream?






> Whatever they said, it encouraged me to stand up, push away the vertigo, and slowly descend the steps.



Yay, you overcame your fear. That was good of Brittany Spears to help..... ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> So did they play it? Did you get to hear it in your dream?



Yeah, I heard it, my voice was a bit more fine-tuned but the guitar sounded the same.

Another dream from last night.  There were a bunch of little images I remember, but I'll just mention the bit I remember most.

*Dream #96 - "Yes... yes I work here."*
*Thursday, May 24th, 2007*

I was in this large building that was half-restaurant and half-Future Shop (for you Americans, a Circuit City or Best Buy).  For some reason I was trying to find *Jessica Alba* who worked there, but I needed to disguise myself as an employee. 

Immediately I go to the back of the building so I can find an apron and nametag, but the room is tiny and really dirty.  It sort of looked like a shed.  Knowing my luck, though, as soon as I go in and grab an apron with a nametag saying '*Suarez'* (or something along those lines), a brown man shorter than myself walks in and says, "Hey, you got my apron, man!"

I hand it to him and say sorry, and he says, "You the new guy here?"  and I say yes.  He laughs, and I kind of edge my way to the door and see *Jessica* helping a customer down an aisle.  Then I turn back to the man and he asks, "Hey, you want some weed?"

I turn to the counter and see all these small joints and cut up weed amidst dirty, piled up aprons.  The smell suddenly becomes overwhelming.  I look around the rest of the room, notice how dirty it is and leave the little Mexican guy to himself.

The next thing I remember is exiting out the back of the building into this grass backyard.  There are three black children spinning around on a merry-go-round at the top of the hill.  I watch them briefly and walk around the side.

And that's it.
_______

I think this dream may have foretold of coming events.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Twoshadows

> I think this dream may have foretold of coming events



Hmmm. I'm curious. Which part? 

So are you going to be meeting Jessica Alba soon?  Or working in a very dirty restaurant? Or perhaps you will marry a black girl and you saw your future children.... ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha, you missed a part of the dream.  And it told of forecoming events because of what happened the next day.

Good dream night last night!  I even think I went *lucid* for a really short period.  Already an improvement.

*Dream #97 - Zombie Outbreak
Saturday, May 26th, 2007*

Here's the situation.  We were in this large country area that had been infested with zombies.  A group of friends and I were bunked up in this big, warehouse type building with big mechanic garage doors.  It was half-car-repair-shop and half-dirty-zombie-outbroken-home.  It was a perfectly sunny day out and there was no fear present in the mood.  In fact, there were no zombies visible until the end of the dream.

The first thing I really remember is walking on top of the massive, flat grey rooftop (think football field) with Max and a group of other people.  Max is carrying this stop sign attached to a pole with two orange caps glued to them.  Apparently it's some kind of flare gun.  Our group walks to the side of the rooftop and Max says he's going to fire the flare so he can call for help.  

He points the giant stop-sign gun over to the other side of the road, into this patch of really green forest, and fires.  This small spark travels over at a fast pace and EXPLODES in the trees.  I wince, noticing how much damage we cause.  The fire is realistic, too - it slowly spreads from branch to branch, and the trees catch from one to another.  One even falls down and erupts in a flurry of sparks.  I notice how hot is it outside and how the fire won't be stopping anytime soon.  I tell Max, "Nice job, you fucking idiot!" and grab the stopsign gun from him.  I seem to be forgetting we're trapped in this building because of zombies and that a giant fire would be nice as a signal.

Still, I'm worried what the person who owns the stop-sign-gun is going to think.  Our group begins to walk back to the stairwell so we can get into the building.  For some reason the rooftop molds into the freeway beside the road, but we're still walking towards the stairwell.  Then a lady in a construction uniform wearing aviators comes walking towards us, and asks when she's close enough, "Who started that forest fire?"

I suddenly realize I'm still holding the stopsign gun, and waving it around as I walk, and begin to get angry because I'm going to get blamed for the fire.  Still, I shrug, and the entire group (including Max) does the same.  The dream fades as I hand back the gun.

The dream changes and there's a bunch of us standing outside of the dual garages.  The sun is setting and the sky is getting dark.  A semi-truck pulls up in front of the garage and I walk up to the side door, knocking on it, telling the driver to get out.

The driver exits from the opposite side and slowly walks around, and I immediately can tell something is wrong with him.  He walks with a hunch, and his eyes are reddish.  He is wearing a beige cowboy hat and a blue plaid t-shirt and carrying a GIANT six-shooter pistol.  He starts chasing me around the truck, much to the dismay of my friends.  I see a shotgun on the ground and pick it up, immediately firing off a round, but it does nothing.  He keeps running at me.

Suddenly he throws a hammer, and I dodge it, and then throws a large black bullet at me.  I grab the bullet, throw it at him, and watch as it explodes on his chest, hurting him.

After discovering his weakness, I run into the garage, over to where my friends are calmly laying on the couch, bathed in the blue light of the TV.  I yell at them to go upstairs, and they lazily comply.  Finally I turn back around and see the Shooter coming towards me, but he is no longer human.

His skin has started to drip from his forearms and face, and his eyes have been replaced with dark holes (looks like the dude from The Wall during 'Comfortably Numb').  I realize that I have to fight him with my hands, seeing as he no longer has a weapon.

The scene is sort of blurry here, but I remember becoming lucid when I was punching rapidly into his chest. 

The most I remember from this section is me kicking the shit out of this zombie thing as it chases me around the garage portion of the house.  And then I woke up.   ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Had a pretty weird night last night, went to bed really out of it and I'm surprised that I woke up with some dreams.  I also went lucid from questioning my surroundings!

*Dream #97 - A Revisitation*
*Sunday, May 27th, 2007*

This one was pretty short because it was the first dream of the night, but it was vivid.  My cat, Charlotte, is with me and so is Febus, who's no longer around.  Febus has taken on another form... his face is still the same but his colour is much like Charlottes.  In fact, his colour is exactly like Charlottes, I spent quite a bit of this dream going back and forth comparing the patterns on their fur, seeing if they've become doubles of each other.  I think Febus was just popping in my dreams to say hello, it's the first time I've seen him since he's been put down.

*Dream #98 - "Well, this is lame."*
*Sunday, May 27th, 2007* *(LUCID)*

I'm in Port Moody, and I'm right across from the street where I used to live as a kid:  Cunningham Lane.  I'm with Jared and some other kids.  Everything is different though.  The structure of the street is the same, but the houses have all been pushed back.  Seeing as Jared has never been to Port Moody, I am pointing out all the places I know, bathing in a sense of nostalgia.  The dream was actually kind of depressing. 

I'd point to Cunningham Lane, "I used to live in there."

Then I'd point up Maude Court, "My friend Josh used to live in there."

And then I'd point up the other street which I forget the name of, "I had a buddy in there, too."

And this is when I noticed everything was completely different.  I noticed how bushes and concrete had been torn up and the houses pushed back along great green lawns.  The trees in the background were still there but now the houses were seperated.  I turn back to Jared and say, "Man, I didn't even notice this.  This is kind of sad."

Then I looked back again and suddenly thought, "Am I dreaming?"  Immediately the sense of awareness washed over me.  I looked over the houses again and laughed; this wasn't Port Moody, it was a projection of my mind.

I began walking down the streets, leaving Jared and them behind, taking in everything that had been changed.  I kept walking down Noons Creek and noticed that the houses in Cunningham had all been turned to brick, and that the street had been carved up and turned to dirt.  Overall it was very ugly and I kept walking.

Before I could accomplish the lucid dream task, I woke up!
__________

*Note: * This is the first time I've become lucid from recognizing a change in my surroundings.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow....I'm gone for the weekend and you have two lucid dreams. ::goodjob::  

And good detailed dreams too.

That's awesome. 

I'll just bet you have another real soon. And you can do the Task in that one. :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That is for certain.

Approaching the *100th* recorded dream soon.  That'd be nuts if it was a lucid.

*Dream #99 - Conversation and the Magic Growing Jellyworm*
*Wednesday, May 30th, 2007*

This one started off with me in some house, and the house was haunted, but the details are too sketchy.  The most I remember starts off from where I'm sitting in a roofless car with Rae from Pomo and someone else (maybe C. Holmburg).  We were all eating hotdogs on a glorious sunny day in Abbotsford.  The dialogue was very vivid this morning.  I turned to Rae, who sat beside me, and began talking.

"Isn't it weird how all this has happened to me?"  I said.

She turned to me and said, "What do you mean?"

"Like, how I had to move.  It's crazy."

There was more to the conversation, but it's faded.

The next thing I remember is being beside an electric box, where there was a fly soaring about.  I got the electric fly swatter and swatted him down.  Then I got some sort of hot electric knife (?) and started cutting into its small body.

As I cut down, the fly grew bigger, and bigger, and so did my knife.  In fact, the fly grew to be about 5 feet long, and was no longer a fly but a large, planarian looking like worm.



My knife was cutting deeper and deeper, and this jelly substance was pouring out like blood.  I was trying not to get it on my fingers, but in the end I got grossed out and walked away.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Ew...that is kind of gross, yet kind of cool at the same time. I would have grabbed my camera and taken a picture. ::D: 


And it would be great to have a lucid dream tonight for your 100th recorded dream. _And_ do the Task.

Good luck!!!!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Decided to ditch my attempt at making my 100th a lucid dream, but who cares?  I almost successfully WILDed last night, which isn't bad, and had a good collection of dreams.  The details have already started fading, but I'll try my best.  Some may be snippets.

My recall seemed to bounce up cause on Saturday I went to an aftergrad party (more than 200 people) and I didn't fall asleep, so my REM must've kicked up a notch the next night.

*Dream #100 - Attempted WILD = Mitch and Kitty!
Sunday, June 17th, 2007*

So this weird feeling started spreading over my body, this euphoria.  I controlled it and pretty soon ended up in a very plain wooden room with one chair, with my buddy Mitch.  I realized I was a little tiny bit lucid, and wanted to speak to my cat so I could complete the task.  I willed Febus as hard as I could to show up.

Soon enough, I look up and see him jump up on the chair.  Before I can do anything I jump awake and slap myself.

*Dream #101 - Flexy Time
Monday, June 18th, 2007*

The only thing I remember from this one was Jack came over, and after smoking some joints we came back to my house and were getting ready to go to bed.  We both stripped down to our boxers and I noticed that Jack must've been working out cause he was ripped.  He noticed the same thing about me and we started flexing at each other.  It was pretty funny.

*Dream #102 - That Motherfuckin' Bus Driver
Monday, June 18th, 2007*

I was sitting at the back of the bus on the left hand side with Kenny.  He was turning around to talk to me, and I was giving one or two word replies.  Suddenly the bus driver, who's behind the wheel at the front right side of the bus, turns back and starts yelling at me.

"You're not supposed to be talking!  Change seats, now!"  he has grey hair and is wearing a hat.

I'm extremely pissed off, because I wasn't even talking in the first place.  He continues bitching, and then I snap, 

"If you were even paying attention, you'd have noticed it wasn't me fucking talking!  Mind your own business and shut the fuck up!"

Then I call him a bitch and throw a watermelon at him.  It explodes in his face.

*Dream #103 - The Weirdest Dream Yet?
Monday, June 18th, 2007*

So this one's extremely hard to explain, because I was constantly changing perspective and characters and the storyline wasn't consistent.

The one thing I remember is being in some sort of video game.  There's two square rooms connected by a mini hallway.  I have to throw two sorts of bombs at the enemy (certain bombs work on certain enemies) or I die.  So the first run through I make it to the second room and get killed.  I restart.  I make it through again and throw the right bomb at this monster that looks like a giant white chocolate chip.  It's making these weird, guttural noises:  "gupgupgupgupgupgupgup."  I throw the bomb and it explodes.

Then I turn into this (third person perspective) cartoonish devil-like character and blow through a wall; the wall remains in the shape of the devil like in cartoons.

The next bit is watching me/this character run into the depths of hell amidst lava and fire and demons.  It was weird.

----------


## Twoshadows

*




Dream #100 - Attempted WILD = Mitch and Kitty!
Sunday, June 17th, 2007

So this weird feeling started spreading over my body, this euphoria. I controlled it and pretty soon ended up in a very plain wooden room with one chair, with my buddy Mitch. I realized I was a little tiny bit lucid, and wanted to speak to my cat so I could complete the task. I willed Febus as hard as I could to show up.

Soon enough, I look up and see him jump up on the chair. Before I can do anything I jump awake and slap myself.






That is a WILD , CB! You got into the dream. It may not have lasted as long as you wanted, but you were there. And you even made you cat appear. 

That's awesome!

You have had more WILDS than I have. That's so cool. Hey--wanna adopt me...:p







Dream #101 - Flexy Time
Monday, June 18th, 2007

The only thing I remember from this one was Jack came over, and after smoking some joints we came back to my house and were getting ready to go to bed. We both stripped down to our boxers and I noticed that Jack must've been working out cause he was ripped. He noticed the same thing about me and we started flexing at each other. It was pretty funny
			
		


.


Are you sure you weren't confusing that with real life..... Sounds like such a typical guy thing to do....lol.


Good job with the dream recall. 

I wanna see more.....


Also---for your 100th dream to be a WILD, that's perfect. You couldn't have hoped for anything better. Except maybe a longer WILD. Still, it's great.

*

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

FUCK!!!!

I just spent a fucking hour writing out my two longest dreams I've had in a while, and it does that fucking 'you're not logged in' thing and I lose it all.

MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I'll do a quick synopsis then of the longer dream before I go.

*Dream #104 - Don't Fucking Swear and the Girl of My Dreams
Monday, June 25, 2007*

Okay, so I'm at a Wendys with Nick.  We're talking, I swear, his mom comes up and says, "Don't swear, that's rude."  Embarrased, I turn to him and he says his mom owns the Wendys.

Next thing I know I'm standing in line.  I turn to look outside and see Nick leaving with *Oneironaught* in a dark green car.  I run outside with my food but it's too late.  They leave.

Next scene, I'm in this massive grassy field surrounded by three giant sloping hills and trees.  I meet this gorgeous, tanned blonde girl and we sit down on a blanket.  She starts making out with me, then turns around on all fours and takes off her jeans.  I stare at her in awe, then get busy.  She gives me her email which turns out to be fake.  She leaves.

I walk around, asking people if they've seen the girl, but nobody has.  End of dream is sketchy, but I remember that I find her and she gives me the real email (megahn_hart...).  She didn't give me the real one because she thought I was just in it for the 'fun', but since i tried finding her it proved to her that I wasn't.

NOTE:  This dream was three times longer than this.   :Pissed:

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh, I_ hate_ when that happens.  ::evil:: 

That has happened to me quite a few times. Only twice it hasn't given me the choice to sign in. If the box to sign in pops up, sign in-- it _will_ keep your post.

This seems to happen when you take a long time to post. If I remember correctly the times where it wouldn't let me sign back in was when I was talking a long time to _Edit_ a post (but I can't say for sure).

Anyway, sorry for your frustration..... :Sad:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, the 'sign out' thing has happened before, but usually it saves the post so I can just copy and paste it.  It didn't do it this time.

It sucks, I had the entire thing written out.  Ah, whatever.  At least I got a full night of dreams.  Imagine how many I'll have by the end of summer.   ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

That's why, my friends, I highlight everything and hit ctrl + c before hitting the submit button.  ::D: 

Hey congrats on the hot blonde. And the random sighting of Oneironaught. He seems to be showing up everywhere! :p

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

He's a lucky guy, that Oneironaught... except he ran away with my friend after getting Wendys!  I still haven't gotten an apology.   :wink2: 

And the hot blonde... I'm hoping it's precognitive.  There's a party tomorrow night and... well...  ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::

----------


## Oneironaught

> He's a lucky guy, that Oneironaught...



More than you know.





> except he ran away with my friend after getting Wendys! I still haven't gotten an apology.



CB, I am so sorry. How rude of my dream self.





> And the hot blonde... I'm hoping it's precognitive. There's a party tomorrow night and... well...



You can keep the blondes; not my type. (No offense, TS  ::D:  )

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> CB, I am so sorry. How rude of my dream self.



Apology accepted, Oneiro.  I'm expecting a reimbursement in burgers in an upcoming dream.





> You can keep the blondes; not my type. (No offense, TS  )



Thanks for the permission.  (Oh, and I saw the girls who are coming tonight... wow.   :Eek: )

Had a pre-party dream last night... how suiting.

*Dream #105 - Your Lawn is Big*
*Thursday, June 28th, 2007*

The dream starts off with me pulling up into a driveway in my friend Lukes car, even though I'm in the drivers seat I am not driving.  I look around the front lawn and see that's it much bigger than when I saw it the other day.  It's sundown, it's getting kind of dark.  There's things all around the perfect-green lawn, including lawn chairs and flowerbeds, nothing out of the ordinary.  I tell Luke how big his lawn is and he laughs, saying that it's good for parties.

We walk through the front door and everything is very normal here, too.  In fact, now that I think about it, this whole dream was pretty boring.  People end up coming, I play guitar, that's about it.

There was some excitement in a segment after this, but I completely forget it!  Something about me going outside of a fictional school with dozens of people... bah.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe have fun at the party. Don't do anything I wouldn't do! .... Which leaves your options _wide open_.  ::banana::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Bahaha, expect pictures.

Kinky pictures.   ::laughhard::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, last night... incredible.  All I can say is, the dream was precogntive.   ::lol:: 

So I had a two hour sleep last night, but somehow I remembered a dream.

*Dream #106 - Things That Go Bump In The Basement
Friday, June 29, 2007*

We were in the basement at Luke's house, there was a bunch of us there still.  I was helping him clean up the basement while the girls cleaned the kitchen.  I looked over in the corner and saw this massive hairy ball (about the size of my fist), and decided to poke it.  The massive hairy ball jerked, then retreated from me, and it was here that I discovered it was a massive spider.  Right beside it was another massive spider, and they both started to crawl away.

I realized how spider-infested his basement was and told him I was done cleaning.
_____

Yeah, boring dream, but who cares?   ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe do we get to hear details about your hot-girls-filled night??

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Maybe in a PM, if you want.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

You have a "hot-girls-filled night" and you dream about cleaning a basement???

 ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

::lol::  !

I'm really weird, I guess, bahahaha.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Update!!!!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hehe, sorry Mes; all of yesterday I had to take a bus to get to my grandparents.  I'm here for the next week and a half so I'll be updating sparsely.  I do remember a dream from last night, though, yes... involving you know who.   ::D: 

*Dream #107 - Knock Knock
Wednesday, July 4th, 2007*

Dream starts off with me at an unknown friends house.  We're sitting in his computer room at the far end of the hall, just hanging out.  People are heard entering through the downstairs door.  I look up out the doorway of the room I'm in and see Miss and her friend walk by, talking.  They don't even notice we're inside.

Thinking it was non-intentional, I turn back to my friend.  Then I turn back to the doorway and watch as Miss comes and jumps on my lap and gives me a kiss.

Suddenly we're on the couch making out.  Then she gets up and says, "no further", but instead of being worried we come up with a new plan.  Lots of people are apparently hooking up in the bedrooms so we go from door to door knocking on them.

I remember specifically knocking on every door, and hearing "What the fuck?" on the other side each time.  Then me and Miss would run away, laughing.

That's pretty much it.  :p

----------


## Oneironaught

Hehe, nice dream. Where can I get me one of those?  ::bigteeth:: 

I thought this was kind of funny:




> unknown friends



Though it's not that far off base sometimes.

----------


## Twoshadows

Have a good time at your grandparents. I hope you have some really good dreams while you are there. And at least one LD--you can do that, right... ::D: .

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Hehe, nice dream. Where can I get me one of those?



Actually, I bought a couple at Walmart... enough to last me the next couple days.  They have a rollback sale going right now.   ::D: 

As for the unknown friends thing... you know, you're at a friends house in a dream but you have no idea which friend.  :p

And TS, it's so nice up here and inspiring that I think the LD will definately happen (now what's that damn lucid task?).

Thanks guys.

----------


## Twoshadows

> And TS, it's so nice up here and inspiring that I think the LD will definately happen



Cool, I hope so!






> (now what's that damn lucid task?).



The Task is to go hiking with me..... ::D:  Grand Canyon, maybe...?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Sounds good.

Last night dreams notes (I'll update later, promise, I'm going golfing with my g-pa).


*Dream #108 - Bitch, plz
Thursday, July 5, 2007*

Alright, so I'm at Heritage, my old (and soon to be my current) high school, and it's the first day of classes.  I'm not nervous about anything, apparently I got all the classes I wanted and things were going good.  I talked to the principals and had gotten two sheets of paper, indicating which Advisory I was supposed to go to.

Only thing was, one of them said '27th' and one of them said '22th' (yes, 22*th*).  I didn't know which one I had to get to, and there wasn't enough time to dash to both of them otherwise I'd become horribly lost.  There's a feeling of stress and anxiety in this part, I didn't like it.

Next thing I know I'm in the main hall, undergoing a lecture by a teacher from my current school.  There's some friends from my current school, too, including Carlos and Mitch.  I keep getting in trouble for talking to Carlos even though I'm just asking what we have to right down, or other things related to the criteria.  There's not five seconds in this segment where I'm not getting yelled at by the teacher.

By the end of this I was questioning whether or not moving back to Port Moody was a good idea.   ::rolleyes:: 

Nice try, dream, it's happening!

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey I had a stressful school dream, too, last night. Gotta love those.  ::?: 

Hope you had fun golfing.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah, school dreams are always the _best_. You just gotta love that stress and confusion.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

No kidding.  Stress... confusion... gotta love it.

Here's some more notes.  I'm going swimming (GETTIN' BROWN).

*Dream #109 - Don't Drink That
Friday, July 6, 2007*

I'm at this really skinny, ugly, cramped townhouse, and there's a massive house party going down.  I'm not sure if it's my house, or a friends house - that constant feeling of anxiety and the 'we're gonna get caught' factor was through the roof the entire dream, though.  

Lots of the details have faded, and all that's left is snippets.  I remember going back out onto the really small porch with the twins and having cigarettes.  I also remember my friends picking up a thing of Ice Wine, and I said, "No, you can't drink that." but they did anyways.

There's not much else I can collect from the dream, boo hiss.  

*Dream #110 - In Arkansas...
Friday, July 6, 2007*

There's a bunch of us in the forest, in a spot that looks very similar to Heritage's forest.  I have no idea who I'm with, but we're trying to make a bonfire.  At this time in the dream, the fire is pitiful... nothing more than a slight trickle of smoke, if even that.

I offer my expert fire building skills, claiming that the native in me would get the thing raging, but the kid denies my services.  I get pissed, but retract, waiting for him to make an ass out of himself trying to rekindle the flame.  I wait a few, then start irritating him, insulting his pitiful bonfire and comparing it to his manhood, saying he couldn't build one for shit.

I even start making my own little pile beside his, 'accidentally' throwing dirt onto his stack of wood to extinguish whatever flame there might have been.  My little pile catches and I laugh.

I start singing my friends song, Tune of May, and tell everybody that we need Doug and his guitar.  I turn around, and there's Doug sitting in the chair with his guitar, and I sing along.

End of the dream.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm going swimming (GETTIN' BROWN).



 
Cool. Beach...?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yep, the beach.   ::D: 

It was 39 Celsius yesterday, 35 today.  Very hot, perfect for swimming.

And getting brown!

(oh, dreams are updated too)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yep, the beach.



Very cool. I miss the beach--except for maybe the tar sticking to the bottom of my feet. But I've been swimming a ton here too. At 42 celsius, the water feels pretty darn good.





> And getting brown!



Also cool. My older sister's lucky like that. But I turn a nice solid beige, which is better than burning and peeling like my younger sister.

Keep enjoying that beach... :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> At 42 celsius, the water feels pretty darn good.



You just had to throw that in my face, didn't you.   ::tongue:: 

And yeah, I'm not one for burning and peeling.

On a dream related note, I don't really have enough details for my dreams last night.  Boo hiss.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

going tubing, notes

- outside of some place
- saving ameet from some meat
- cat races
- helping girls find a room
- etc.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Damn you yesterday and your lack of letting me on the computer to update.

Anyways, here's three dreams from last night.

*Dream #112 - The Couch... 'nuff said.*
*Monday, July 09, 2007*

The dream started off with me being driven to my friends house by my dad for this big party, once again with my Abby buddies.  We stop off in front of the house.  The front door is on the second floor and connected to a balcony, but there was no steps up onto the balcony or anything.  I didn't seem to care.  My friends L, T, N and someone else come out onto the balcony and wave, and I promptly introduce my dad to them.  My dad seems happy that I have these outgoing friends, says goodbye, and drives away.

There's no actual party scene in the dream; it just skips and the next thing I know I'm waking up after crashing at the friends house.  I really have to go to the washroom at this point, but I remember that the only bathroom is in my friends room.

I then remember my friend sleeps out in a shack outside, so I go out there and enter.  He's not a friend I recognize, but he lifts his head off the ugly brown couch and says, "Hey, whatsup man."

I look at him and say, "Oh, nothing, I gotta use the washroom, where is it?"

"Just go outside and piss out there."

Without one second of awkwardness, I reply, "Oh, no... it's not that."

He looks very understanding, "Ooooh.  That.  Well, I use my couch for that."

I look at the couch and see a toilet seat implanted into one of the cushions, and instantly become disgusted.  It's very much like an outhouse.  Regardless, I tell my friend to go wait outside for a bit and sit down on the couch-toilet with my pants down.

After about two minutes, and with me in the middle of my session, my friend comes back inside with his girlfriend.   :Pissed:   "Hey, Kale, this is [forgot the name]."  They both do not look disgusted or aware of the situation.  I say "Hey," have a minute conversation, pull up my pants and wake up.

*Dream #113 - Forest Dash*
*Monday, July 9, 2007*

Don't remember much of this one.  Just me and Doug ripping through the forest in a jeep at top speeds, knocking down massive trees and just overall wreaking havoc.  I was the one driving, too, and I remember going up and down hills with that feeling of floating.  It was pretty cool, should've noticed something though.  :p

*Dream #114 - Mall Antics*
*Monday, July 9, 2007*

Jack and I are at a candy shop in the mall, buying Runts (my favourite candy, I should add).  We're buzzing back and forth between the stands, sampling things, enjoying the fact we have money.  I remember having a lot of money to spend, so me and Jack go up to the till and the cashier rings it up.

Jack turns to me and asks if I can pay for half of his, which amounted to $900.  I said sure, why not, and paid for his half as well as my own, which amounted to $500.  I look at the receipt and suddenly get very nervous about having spent all my money.  I only had $400 left for the summer!

Before we leave, Jack tells me he's going to try stealing something, and goes into the very corner of the store and starts looking very sneaky.  Not wanting to be caught in his ploy (I already got caught stealing in another mall dream), I leave the store, and look on the ground floor to see a group of unattractive girls playing some game with a dice.

Next thing I know, me and Jack are playing the game with these ugly girls, which consists of rolling the die, and whichever number it lands on you have to act out the predetermined rule.  For instance, 1 meant you had to lick somebody elses head; 6 meant you had to tell a heartbreaking story complete with a creepy sob.  I don't actually have to do anything, as a couple old acquiantances come smoking weed (inside the mall).

Me and Jack leave with them, but I don't actually get to see who it is until we get outside.  Turns out it's Taylor, a kid I've hated since he failed grade 7 just because he thought he was hardcore.  Either way, me and Jack start smoking his joint out in the rain.  After finishing the joint, I wake up.  :p
______

And that's all, folks.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You just had to throw that in my face, didn't you.



Well...sort of...:p. But we have the "dry heat" which I know is nothing like the heat plus the humidity.

I also know that my 42 celsius is nothing compared to the 46/47 celsius that they have in Phoenex and Vegas. My grandparents used to live in Vegas. We had a thermometer inside the car. After it sat outside in the heat we would open the doors and it would be an oven inside...about 72 degrees Celsius. It would take a few minutes to air out before we could get in.

That's my fun little off topic story to fill your DJ with... ::D: 

*But on topic:*

Good job with the dreams! You have had good dream recall lately. You must be getting more sleep.

And ohh, those fun bathroom dreams.....why do we never suspect that something is odd.... :Confused: .

And cool that you did the WILD and got to the SP and hypnagogic audio hallucination stage.

You're so close to doing it. Keep trying. The way you have been dreaming lately, you are going to have an LD soon. It's there. I'll bet if you did a WBTB...you'd get one.

And the basic Task is to find a DV member. That one has such fun/funny potential...:p. I looked for you in mine, but you were no where to be seen.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Good job with the dreams! You have had good dream recall lately. You must be getting more sleep.



Definately more sleep.   ::D: 





> And cool that you did the WILD and got to the SP and hypnagogic audio hallucination stage.
> 
> You're so close to doing it. Keep trying. The way you have been dreaming lately, you are going to have an LD soon. It's there. I'll bet if you did a WBTB...you'd get one.



Yeah, I was just worried that my little sister was there and knocking on the door to the room, so I woke myself up.  I think I'll have to try the WBTB soon, I'll just drink a lot of water before bed.





> And the basic Task is to find a DV member. That one has such fun/funny potential...



I like the sounds of that one.   :tongue2:  

Alright, well I had an unsettling dream last night.  I'm going to split it into two because the first could be potentially confusing.

*Dream #115 - The Bombing of Private Residential School '07*
*Tuesday, July 10, 2007*

This one starts off with me walking around in the hallways of a school I have never been to.  Walking is probably not the best option regarding the situation.  Apparently there has been a bomb set up at the school and people have to escape before it detonates.  I don't remember being afraid at this point.

People are walking around me like normal, too, some heading to go outside.  I near the exit, see a couple kids head back inside, and suddenly hear a timer in my ear, "10... 9... 8..."

I don't hurry my pace.  I end up getting out the door right as 0 is called.  There is the sound of a flashbang going off (that high pitched _bing!_), and I turn around into the hallways and see nobody.  Turns out the bomb wasn't one of those high explosive ones... it just sent out this light that travelled through the halls and vaporized anybody within them.

There's a whole group of people outside, now pretty worried.  My friend Dhami comes up and I say, "Hey, you made it!"  and he says, "Yeah, you too."  I smile and confidently reply, "Yeah, with about a millisecond left."

_This_ is where the dream gets really weird, it sort of backtracks to where the bomb hasn't gone off yet and I'm no longer me but a male teacher.

I'm walking around, aware of the situation, trying to get out as fast as I can before the bomb goes off.  While I'm walking, a girlfriend who is also a teacher comes running up beside me, and we start talking.  I'm not sure what, something about evacuating, but it's all very hectic.  The next thing I know, she's gone and I'm still in the hallway.  Then the bomb goes off and I'm vaporized.

Now it goes into a movie-like mode, I'm no longer anything but a camera following the action.  We're now back at the school where the girlfriend teacher is, and she looks very lonely.  Apparently the kids can see the ghost of the teacher I was and have devised a signal to tell the girlfriend the ghost is in the building.  The scene shifts to looking down the hallway, past groups of lockers where all these kids are standing.  The school has a policy where you're not allowed to run in the halls.  The signal is, however, a couple kids running down the hall, yelling at the teacher, "Is it okay if we run in the hall now?"

During this, it shows the kids run towards the camera (me) in the hall accompanied by the ghost teacher, who smiles and waves at the girlfriend.  I'm not sure what happens after this.

*Dream #116 - This Dream Not Suitable for Kids (seriously)*
*Tuesday, July 10, 2007*

Alright, well I woke up before this one, but this dream and the one before it are definately connected.

I'm on the school bus with Jack, he's sitting behind me.  We're both going to my house.  The school bus is driven by the driver in Abby, but we're in a location that looks much like my old town.  

Jack suddenly points at this extremely fat girl sitting in a seat up from us and points out here stretch marks.  I look and laugh.  Me and Jack look out the window and see E. Carris and A. Nowak outside, we flash the peace sign at 'em and they return it.  

When I look back, I notice that the really fat girl has taken a seat beside me.  She is very ugly as well: a huge double chin, eyes are really close, stringy peach-coloured hair.

During this, I remember that my dad has passed away.  Either in the school bombing or from something else.  It gets me extremely angry for some reason, and I start yelling at the girl to go away.

She keeps staring at me and saying, "Yeah?  What are you going to do about it?" and I'd either slap her really hard or spray her with Root Beer.  Jack did nothing but watch, as did the bus driver.

I'm not going to repeat some of the stuff I said to her, but by the end I was raging intensely and had finally gotten her to move back to her seat.  When I say angry I really meant that I felt angry.

Me and Jack end up getting off the bus and going into my house, the entire time I'm thinking about the death of my dad and how it would affect my life.  No more going back to my old high school, no more living with him, all these thoughts caught up with me and I woke up as my dream self kicked off my shoes in a house that didn't belong to me.
__________

I woke up angry and upset.  It wasn't cool.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Awww.  :Sad:   ::hug::  

Those damn fat girls... never know their place... :p

----------


## The Cusp

Oh sure, pick on the fat kid.

Gotta hate those dreams that get you upset before the day even begins.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Those damn fat girls... never know their place...



I know, she was asking for it!





> Oh sure, pick on the fat kid.
> 
> Gotta hate those dreams that get you upset before the day even begins.



Like I said, she deserved it.  :p

And yeah, personally a dream determines how the rest of the day plays out.  Fortunately, this one was an exception, it was a clear blue sky day and I spent it at the beach.

Thanks Mes and The Cusp.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*




Dream #110 - The Bombing of Private Residential School '07
Tuesday, July 10, 2007



*

What an interesting complex dream...cool.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I'm surprised I was able to make sense of it.  Pretty cool too, I thought.

Couple of dreams, I'm leaving notes though:

*Dream #117 - Drunk Native
Wednesday, July 11, 2007*

I bring my mom's boyfriends guitar to school, inside an actual classroom.  I leave the class for a little bit, then come back and find that it's been tossed aside with a massive hole in the back, like someone kicked it.  I ask around to see who broke it, and I'm told that the native girl in class did it.

I'm also told to be careful because the native girl is drunk.

I approach her, she's kind of chubby with dark skin, and I can instantly tell she is hammered.  Her stance is slightly slumped and her eyes are barely open.  I forget what I said, something along the lines of her being a drunken bitch who has no respect for other peoples property.

I forget how this one turned out.  Not good, the guitar remained broken.   :Pissed: 

*Dream #118 - Last Day Blazing
Wednesday, July 11, 2007*

I'm at school again, it's the last day.  I go to a nearby parking lot (look's like a bigger Albert Dyck Park) with Matt and Oneil and we smoke a couple joints.  I look up with a big smile and say, "Guys, this is our last day blazing!"

They all laugh and we finish, and I go back to the school and start talking to Mr. Mattka about borrowing a camera.  We start arguing because he says I won't bring it back because it's the last day.

*Dream #119 - Cheeked
July 11, 2007*

I'm with Sinead, the cute girl from Canada's Next Top Model.  For some reason I'm at her house, and we're talking, just normal, I have no intentions on doing anything.  Then she starts smiling, and I'm suddenly very attracted to her, and she moves closer to me.

Taking this as a sign, I lean in to kiss her, but suddenly she looks very awkward and turns her face so I kiss her on the cheek.  I'm very embarrased and start apologizing.  I begin wondering if she has a boyfriend, or if she's not going to like me as a friend.  I then question why I tried kissing her in the first place.

Next thing I know I'm on MSN and people start messaging me, asking why I did that, and laughing, saying that I got 'cheeked'.  I come to the conclusion that Sinead told everyone I tried kissing her.

Damn you!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

If you haven't already, make school your dream sign! It used to be mine.. but I haven't dreampt about school in years.

/me goes to sleep, guessing that tonight of all nights she will dream about school...

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, for some reason I've dreamt a lot about school lately, but I can probably guess why.  Thank ya, Messy Mes.   :wink2: 

Last nights dreams... more notes (I gotta wait til I have time to update them all):

*Dream #120 - Dangerous Driving
Thursday, July 12, 2007*

The first dream of the night started off with me driving in this extremely sleek black car, looked like a pimped out BMW.  I'm driving by myself with Matt driving in his car beside me.  The entire time I'm thinking how bad it would be if I got caught by the cops, so I keep reciting lines in my head of what I'd say to get out of trouble.

It's nighttime, and me and Matt are the only cars on the road.  We go up this hill, but I'm going so fast that the car flies up and onto this road that runs parallel to the first, but is much higher up.  I end up doing this twice, but I control the car extremely well considering its literally flying over hills and onto higher roads.

The next thing I know I'm in this sketchy little room that resembles a workshop and there's a bunch of teens there, all just chatting.  I'm now in a black hoodie and jeans, and I'm sitting on a table.  There's a kid sitting beside me, and he lifts the table up, pushing me off.  A bunch of woodchips on the table come and cling onto all my clothing, and I get pissed.  Before I knock out the kid, I wake up.

*Dream #121 - Home Again, Home Again, Jiggidy Jig
Thursday, July 12, 2007*

There's a large segment missing at the beginning of this dream (something to do with houses on a very steep incline), so I'll begin where I remember.

It starts off with me and Jack walking in the middle of traffic, literally, as if we were cars.  Just walking along like everythings normal.  We even come up to an intersection where there's a stop light, which causes Jack and I to stop behind the cars in front of us.  There's a bus ahead of us, a bus beside us, and a bus behind us.  I see someone cling onto the bus ahead and ride it without the driver noticing, so I turn to the one on my right and cling to it.

I tell Jack to hop on, but he says no and I only go a short distance before hopping off.

Next thing I know we're walking along this dirt path with steep inclines on the side, so it's more like a mound.  There's forest on either side of the dirt path, and on the right I see three gangster looking black kids.

One of them pops up and throws a rock.  It nearly hits me, so I run after him and almost grab his shirt, but he slips away.

Then the smaller one with an afro comes and runs along a wooden fence to my right, so I jump up on the fence and kick him off.  He falls onto cement behind the fence, apparently into his backyard, and he looks up at me in pain.  I jump from the fence and land on his head.

The other kid joins him and they run off into a white house buried in the trees, and I suddenly think, "Oh man, they're going to get his older brother," so I tell Jack to start running.  Me and Jack turn left onto this cement walkway which goes up to my house, accompanied by some sinister music, and then I wake up.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Don't get into a habit of leaving just notes!! :p Coldie Cold.

----------


## The Cusp

You got cheeked by canada's next top model?  What does that mean?  Anything like a Dirty Sanchez?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Don't get into a habit of leaving just notes!!  Coldie Cold.



Tasty Tarrant, they've been updated!





> You got cheeked by canada's next top model? What does that mean? Anything like a Dirty Sanchez?



Worse!  (it's been updated, check it out  :smiley:  )

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

its early, being quiet, first dream scary

*Dream #122 - In the Hood*

Alright, these one's were pretty fucked up, in the case of me getting killed TWICE.  

It starts off with me at SFU with Tom and Nash.  Tom is showing me all the stones he's had to carry since he started working.  I remember seeing a large flight of unfinished stone steps.  After a couple minutes, we decided to head home.  Remember, it's the middle of the night.

We near this street of smallish homes with chainlink fences.  Nash says, "Hey, let's take a shortcut, it's getting late," so we decided to cut through one of the houses.  Literally, we opened the front door and started walking through.  I'm nervous the entire time because I feel like we're breaking in.

To my shock, there's a small black family, two parents and a son, eating dinner at their table.  Me, Tom and Nash just walk through like nothing is wrong, and pretend they're not even there.  I follow suit, even though I can feel their eyes on me, eyes that are saying "What the fuck are you doing in my house?"

As we get near the door to the backyard, we hear the wife yell at her husband to get the gun.  By this time, we're all in the backyard, and we're booking it.  I remember how scared I felt as I jumped the fence, looking behind me and seeing the wife come out shooting.  We all split up.

Next thing I know I'm way farther down the road, and the two adults are now chasing us via automobile.  The wife is in the passengers seat, and she is glaring at me with so much hate.  I decide to duck into another house, one that is empty.

I get to a hall that has two doors near the end, one straight ahead and one on the right.  I run down the hall, panting, crying, and just as I get to the end the wife kicks the door on the right open and yells at me, "Thought you could get away, huh?!" and shoots me in the face.  Everything goes black.

*Dream #123 - Uh...*

I can't say I remember too much of this one.  I was at fictional house with my mom, Carlos and Nash, and we're all just cleaning dishes.  The one note I have here says 'poppin balloon with movie', but I have NO clue what that means.   ::lol:: 

*Dream #124 - The Hood Revisited*

The beginning of this one starts out with me driving this really *nice black car* (recurring dream sign) at night in the rain.  I'm giving my friend a ride back to his house.  We go past crossroads and hills, and my notes say I'm stoned and that the car breaks down at 5:19--either way I end up in a garage.

All around us are these gangster looking types, all black, carrying guns in their pockets.  I'm outside of the car now, looking at one of the guys standing near the door that leads to the inside of the house.  He turns around, opens the door, yells something, and is shot in the head.  Blood sprays violently out the back of his head and he falls to the ground.  My friend who was in the car gets shot too.

I freak out and run out of the garage, with bullets zipping past my head.  Turns out I'm in the middle of this gangwar.  I keep running around the side of the house, through some shrubs, and turn around to see a bunch of the gangsters shooting at me.

And guess where my hiding place is?  Another house!

That's right, I run inside a house, the first room being a hexagon kitchen.  The first thing I notice is the hexagon skylight windows in the roof.  There's another black family in the house, and they get up in shock when I run in.  They have a dog that attacks me, ripping at my arm and jerking me every which way.  I plead with them not to kill me, and at that moment the skylights are broken and the gangsters drop in and shoot me in the head.  Everything goes black again.   :Sad: 

*Dream #125 - WILD!*

When I did this the other night I had been awake for forty-five minutes, and when I finally went back to bed I instantly got that feeling of sleep paralysis where I just becoming completely calm.  I counted down from 100.

It wasn't long before I heard someone clapping and whispering beside my head, but I knew it was all fake.  So I kept counting, and pretty soon I was in this dark void.

I remember calling for *Twoshadows*.  I asked her where I was.  I asked if she was there.  I apologized for not showing up in her dreams... and it was right then that the void became bright and she was there, smiling, as if she had been testing me, waiting for an apology.  I noticed the rest of my surroundings, a very large room with a bed, and Twoshadows looked like she did in her pictures.

She said she was proud of me for completing the task, and I said so am I!  I told Twoshadows that because she had faith in me that I completed the task.   ::D: 

Then, because I wanted to show off my skills, I decided to summon *Mes Tarrant* as well.  All I had to do was politely call her (screen)name, and then I heard a creak and looked over at door that popped up in the room.  Mes Tarrant was there, grinning.  I asked her where the whip was and she brought it up behind her back.  It was here my lucid started to fade very quickly, so I thanked them for coming and helping me complete the task.  

The lucid then turned into a normal dream in which I was at a fictional house of Jacks with Kirk, and we're all spitting on the floor.  We end up going for a walk in the dark and just as we're about to climb a fence the cops come.

 ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Whoa.  ::shock::  Can't wait to read the extended version of everyone getting shot and you running for you life!

Have you tried the anti-technique by lvlindless of just being confident? Dear god look at me advertise it all over the place, I should be getting paid dammit!! :p

----------


## Twoshadows

::shock::   ::shock::  Ooo...that first one does sound bad.....






> I tried a WBTB after forty-five minutes or so, might have completed the months task with twoshadows and mes



And I definitely look forward to hearing about this... ::D: 

I'm so glad to hear that you did the WBTB!! And you did the Task.....Yes!!!!!

 ::banana:: 






> Have you tried the anti-technique by lvlindless of just being confident?



I haven't heard about that one. I'll have to look it up.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Heh I'm too lazy to find it but the link is in my and meggy's DJ, otherwise it's in "attaining lucidity".

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Thanks guys, I'm sorry I didn't update, we had a power outage from two in the afternoon to midnight, so I'll do my best to update later today.

And yay, I'm going home tomorrow.  Then I go on another vacation with my dad and my other cousins!

I only remember snippets of last night... it was a really bad sleep.  I got eaten alive by mosquitos and kept waking up to scratch them.  I counted at least twenty on my body.   :Pissed:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Damn those power outages.. DV is the first thing I miss! :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Damn those power outages..



I agree.... They always seem to happen when it's a zillion degrees outside.






> And yay, I'm going home tomorrow. Then I go on another vacation with my dad and my other cousins!



Ooo, have fun and travel safe! And check in here when you can... :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I'll try and update everything later today.  It's very hectic, but I'm at the house I'm going to live in and everything looks furnished and great.  I even got a really nice computer in my room so I can update whenever I have dreams.   ::D: 

Still gotta get that WILD entry updated because I completed it!

*Dream #126 - Sneaking out has it's perks
Monday, July 16th, 2007*

I'm with K, who's not a girl I would normally get with, and we're both on a couch in a dark basement.  I'm hard and she's playing around with it through my pants.  I vividly remember her pulling it out and giving me an intense blowjob (and I remember feeling it, too), but having to stop because friends keep coming down the stairs.

When the coast is clear again, I go down and her and she bursts out laughing, then apologizes and tells me to give her everything I got.  I say, "even anal?" and she says she's done it before.

Before I do anything (thank god) my friends come in, and I get up and pretend that I'm searching for a black shirt, even though I'm already wearing one.  All my friends join in on the search, and when I find it I grab it (it's damp and wrinkly), and I run up the stairs to see a bunch of my Pomo buds.  Jere has extremely long hair, and I comment on it, but nothing else.

I start freaking out about having to get home, saying that I snuck out so I could come to this party.  Everyone says they're not going home and I panic.  Then someone hands me a giant bag of weed, and I get this massive grin on my face and say, "Let's blaze!" and everyone in the kitchen laughs.

*Dream #127 - Mes Tarrant On Crack
Monday, July 16th, 2007*

I'm on the DV chat, and me and Mes are talking.  She says something about becoming friends with a drug dealer.

I ask if it's a good or bad thing, she replies that it's good because now she can try anything she wants.  I get worried and think she's going to do some harm to herself because she doesn't know what she's getting into.

We keep talking about the drug dealer, but then more people start entering the room and we get bogged down in everyones conversation and I leave.
____________

Stick to the whip and handcuffs, Mes.   :wink2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah you know me and my drug dealer connections. :p

OMG.  ::shock::  Your posts just reminded me to call Dell to get my laptop fixed. Thank you!!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Bahaha, no problem.  That'll be forty bucks.

And I updated my WILD, check it out?  Where do I post it so I can get the cool wing things?   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Where do I post it so I can get the cool wing things?



Post it here.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I remember calling for *Twoshadows*. I asked her where I was. I asked if she was there. I apologized for not showing up in her dreams... and it was right then that the void became bright and she was there, smiling, as if she had been testing me, waiting for an apology. I noticed the rest of my surroundings, a very large room with a bed, and Twoshadows looked like she did in her pictures.
> 
> She said she was proud of me for completing the task, and I said so am I! I told Twoshadows that because she had faith in me that I completed the task.





That's so awesome, CoLd BlooDed! I'm so proud of you. I totally had faith that you could do that, you know.... ::D: .







> All I had to do was politely call her (screen)name, and then I heard a creak and looked over at door that popped up in the room. Mes Tarrant was there, grinning.



 
That's _great_ control. If you've read the other dreams that people have posted that did the Tasks, you 'll see that having the person you actually want to show up is hard for most people (me included).

So great job, CB!!!!  :Clap: 

Yeah, you've got to go post it (if you haven't already) and get your wings...you've earned them!

(And thanks for having me show up... :smiley: .)

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::banana::  Very nice lucid, CB!!! Ah too bad I couldn't show ya more with that whip, though.  :wink2:  I envy your summoning skills!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Post it here.



Thanks, Oneironaught.   ::D: 





> That's great control. If you've read the other dreams that people have posted that did the Tasks, you 'll see that having the person you actually want to show up is hard for most people (me included).
> 
> So great job, CB!!!! 
> 
> (And thanks for having me show up....)



I don't know why it was so easy to bring you guys into my lucid.  I just tend to think that it'll happen no matter what, and then it usually follows through.

And I was more than happy to have you show up.  Thanks TS.   ::D: 

Oh, and I have a picture for you very soon that I think you'll like.  





> Very nice lucid, CB!!! Ah too bad I couldn't show ya more with that whip, though.  I envy your summoning skills!Very nice lucid, CB!!!



I know, I had already mentally prepared myself for it, but then it faded!  I guess you'll have to do it for your next lucid.

Thanks, Messy.   :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Notes:

- ska playing bass, instructing

- outside of my school, talkin to korey, go onto field
- everyones smoking

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey...you look good in yellow...and with wings.... ::D: .

Congrats one more time for completing the Task.

And now you can get into the very very very prestigious Lucid Task Club.... :Cool:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yaaay congrats!  ::D:  I was upset yesterday that you weren't yellow yet but you are now so all is right with the world!!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, and I have a picture for you very soon that I think you'll like.



And I also look forward to that... :smiley: 


Also... didn't you say something a while back in chat about a video that you were going to share with us sometime?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, as soon as I logged on I saw the yellow.  I'm yellow!  Whoohoo, it feels good.

Unfortunately, it seems like my brain has completely shut down my recall since I completed the task.  No dreams for the last two days.





> Also... didn't you say something a while back in chat about a video that you were going to share with us sometime?



Oh, yeah!  My video for English class... a modernization of Macbeth.  Well, my friend tried to upload it to youtube but it never made it because it was too long.   :Sad: 

Thanks, guys.   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

*slaps CB with a recall stick*

CB, try filenanny.com. They allow for free large file sharing. The nice thing is that they allow you to have any file size you need, up to the maximum allowed space (which is a larger total storage space than the other free hosting sites offer). You may not have this problem but, filenanny's "browse" button (for finding the file you want to upload) doesn't ever work for me. What I had to do was pretend I wanted to upload to another site - like photobucket - then copy and paste the location into the filenanny file field (since I couldn't figure out how to get the actual path name any other way). I hope that makes sense. If you zip the file, filenanny will unzip it automatically when some one chooses the open the file.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, I'll have to get a friend to do that because he's the one with the file.  He's computer savvy though so hopefully it works.

And for the record, I'm back until Thursday, then ANOTHER vacation!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

WB until Thursday, after which you are NOT welcome! :p

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I resent that, Messy Mes.   :Sad:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Just kidding Coldie Cold. No one has it as bad as me, me leaving for a month whaaaa  :Sad:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, that really does suck, for us and you!  Except you're going to meet a gorgeous Russian guy and he's going to whisk you out of your socks.

 ::D: 

Big dream last night, but it's been a couple of hours and it's kind of faded.  Nothing too bad... it was actually pretty exciting.  First time doing anything stronger than weed in a dream!

*Dream #128 - Ecstasy
Tuesday, July 24, 2007*

I remember me being in a fictional house somewhere in the forest, and Jack is over.  We've supposedly popped a couple of caps and we're waiting for the onset.  I remember a bit of the conversation, where I ask him if we're gonna sneak out and go to a party, but he says no.  I reaffirm what he says, "Oh, yeah... we don't want to get caught again, we'll just chill at my house," and he nods.

The feeling of doing e was exactly what it was like in real life, which I found incredible.  I was very hyperactive in the dream and my throughts were erratic, even though the scene would be normal.  My mom even came in at one point and I successfully talked to her without my dilated pupils being noticed.

She leaves and Jack puts some weed on the table and I ask him if we're gonna smoke it.  He says 'yeah' and we go off.  I don't really remember what happens after.

There's something about my cousin doing E with us and completely freaking out, but the detail has disappeared.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I've had some interesting dreams over the past couple days... it's a shame I can't remember any of them.

Tomorrow morning I leave for Edmonton, Alberta.  I'll see you guys in a week!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Have a good trip!  ::D:  I leave tomorrow morning too. But now I'm confident I'll find a computer somewhere!

----------


## Twoshadows

Have a fun trip, CB. Take cool pictures. And have great lucid dreams....

See ya when you get back.  :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Have a good trip!  I leave tomorrow morning too. But now I'm confident I'll find a computer somewhere!



Thanks!  Yeah, I'm hoping the place we're staying has one, just so I can pop in and say hello.





> Have a fun trip, CB. Take cool pictures. And have great lucid dreams....



Thanks you, too, TS.  And yeah, there's going to be some great shots to be had... we're visiting Alberta, which is the beginning of the Prairies (all flat land).  Anyways, you have to go through the Rocky Mountains, and then when you enter Alberta all you see is flat land from the slope.  Either way, I'm excited.   ::D: 

Thanks guys.

----------


## Adam

Have a good one pal  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Thanks to you too, Adama!   ::D: 

Anyways, we stopped off at my grandparents before so the drive won't be as long.  It's now a mere 12 hours long as opposed to 17.  :p  Hooray.

Dreams from last night included me killing off a family with knives, hunting them down, and having Ali Lang touch my penis.   :smiley: 

Anyways, see you all in a week assuming I don't find a computer!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, sure enough there's a computer.  It's really nice out here... just much flatter than I'm used to.  Expect a good load of pictures and videos when I get back home.

Amazing dreams over the last couple days, don't know why but my recall has grown exponentially.  Too bad the details fail me at the moment, I'm still recovering from the last Harry Potter book...

See you all soon!

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey CB!

Glad you're having a nice vacation. I look forward to your pictures.

That's great that you are having cool dreams. 

And you finished Harry Potter. I just loved it too. Amazing.....   Notice how every night for over a week I dreamed about HP.... ::D: . Hope you have had (or will have) some good HP dreams.

Have a fun rest of your vacation.

See ya...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yo from Russia!!!  ::D: 

Omg Harry Potter... dragged the book out into as many days as I could, which ended up to be 4. Finished it last night and feel empty. Emmm... right.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hello back to Russia!

Been a while since I updated with a dream.  Here's what I remember from last night.

*Dream #129 - Exams (with a Harry Potter Twist!)
Tuesday, August 07, 2007*

Big long dream that I don't remember too much of at the moment.  I was back at Heritage, but Heritage was now like Hogwarts, and everyone was supposed to get this magic task done before we went one by one to the main floor to write out tests.

The biggest thing I remember is giving a high five to Mel and kind of flicking my wrist off.  She's impressed with my coolness and originality of my high fives.  It was a nice feeling because I haven't been that close to Mel for a long time.

Anyways, too bad that a half an hour dream was cut to a paragraph and a half.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

And who said alcohol doesn't make good recall?  Drank a bit last night, passed out at my friends, woke up this morning around 10, had an unintentional WBTB (couldn't fall asleep for an hour cause I was hungover), hangover disappeared, had three consecutive (and successful) WILDS.

 ::D: !

Here's my notes, I won't forget 'em.

*Dream #130 - WILD #1
August 9th, 2007*

So I was laying on my back under the covers, listening to people walk around on the floor above me.  I close my eyes and immediately feel this rush, like I'm being sucked into the bed.  The voices from upstairs suddenly swell in volume and replicate so that there are a thousand and they seem to be coming from inside my head.  I tell myself that it's just that:  all in my head.  I open my eyes and I'm suddenly in a classroom.

I'm at the back of the class, but I'm facing the wrong direction from where the teachers desk is.  There's a bunch of familiar faces in the room with me, including Brent, Nash and Mitch.  Beside me is this circular cup seat thing made of wicker, and Nash is sitting inside of it.  

Mitch decides to pick him up while he's in the cup seat (Mitch is normally strong), and as he moves to the middle of the classroom I remember I'm dreaming and mentally turn off the gravity.  Mitch lets go of the cup seat and it flips upside down and floats to the roof, settling on its legs in a normal position; Nash is upside too.  

I remember this part vividly, where Nash stands up on the inverted circle seat - he too is upside down - and strikes a hero pose.  I think, this would make a great picture, because everyone's still in their seats, looking in awe at this weightless friend of ours on the roof.

Nash then looks at me, smiles, and propels himself from the roof, flipping his legs around so he becomes right side-up again.  His arms shoot out and the force of the jump pushes his hair back as if he were in heavy wind.  Even as he nears the ground, he maintains a huge smile.

It's around this time that I realize I'm not under the influence of gravity either, and try spinning myself around in midair.  My feet leave the ground and I turn... very, very slowly.  I even tried shaking my head from side to side to give me some force, but nothing worked.  The last thing I did was glance back towards the classroom and see all my friends rising up from their seats, pulled by invisible hands, and start twirling and spinning with the same looks of shock as they kept before.

I got frustrated that I had no control over my movement, so I...

...tore my eyes open and didn't even realize I had WILDed.

*Dream #131 - WILD #2
August 9th, 2007*

The same thing pretty much, closed my eyes, felt a rush of euphoria and ended up somewhere in my mind.

I was in an unknown hotel lobby of some sort, and I saw a girl that caught my eye.  I followed her around a column, and then told her to come to me.  She just smiled, not saying anything, and then she started to walk away.

It didn't look like I was moving.  I stared at my feet and even though my surroundings weren't moving my feet were.  I concentrated and tried making them go faster, but I didn't feel physically connected.  I tried even harder and felt something (which I now realize were my feet in bed).

It wasn't long before I woke up and my feet were moving, hahaha.
_________

Hmm... I forgot the last WILD.  Oh, well, two in one day is good enough for me.   ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*Dream #132 - "I'm nuts.  I'm in prison."
August 10th, 2007*

This was a pretty intense Harry Potter dream, where a massive group of captives - including myself - were being contained in old wooden buildings, not allowed off the grounds.  We were being detained by Voldemort, who would kill captives at random, take their souls and turn them into Dementors that guarded his prison camp.  It was very Nazi-Hitler-esque.

I remember at one point some friends and I stole a car and took a trip to a 7-11.  Outside of the 7-11 were some cute girls, one of them looking a lot like that blonde girl from that TV show Heroes (or whatever it's called).  We pulled up beside them and I unrolled the window.

The first thing I said was, "Hey, I'm nuts, I'm in prison."  They just looked at me, so I said, "How old are you guys?"

The blonde girl said, with a tone of snobbiness, "11."

I didn't know what to do.  I looked at my friends who all wore large mocking grins.  I rolled my eyes, began to whistle and slowly rolled the window back up.

And then we were off.

----------


## Twoshadows

That's awesome CB!

You seem to have a lot of good luck with doing WILDS. I think that's great.

Keep it up!

And welcome back...late.

Are you going to post pictures of where you went?

Mine of Southern CA will be up soon.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I will be posting pictures as soon as I get all of them onto this computer.  :p

Pretty long dream last night, starred an actor who I think is gorgeous, lucky me.  Unfortunately she was only driving me around in a van.

*Dream #133 - Old Habits, the Lazy Parachute and Quarters
Monday, August 13, 2007*

This entire dream shifts around chaotically, so I'm going to do my best to organize the events based on what I remember.

It starts off with me walking outside of my dad's new house to see him sitting in his truck, smoking a ciggarette.  I go up to him and say, "What the hell?  I thought you quit."

He turns to me with a stoic expression and replies, "I started again because your sisters take so goddamn long to get ready."

So I turned back, walked into the house and started yelling at my sisters to get ready faster because they're the reason why our dad was smoking.  The oldest sister says, "You know he lies about quitting, he's been smoking ever since he quit."

And then suddenly I'm in my dad's truck, and we're driving down the overpass across the highway near my current house.  I forget what we're talking about, but it eventually leads to a fight and I exit the truck and begin walking towards this massive parking lot surrounded by shops.

It's nighttime and all the lights in the parking lot are on, illuminating the remaining number of vehicles in both light and shadow.  I discover that I need to quickly traverse the lot and jump high into the air, suddenly donning a miniature parachute.  I glide through the air, pulling down on cords on either side of my head to guide myself.  

Within minutes I find myself on the opposite side of the parking lot and begin to worry about getting picked up and going home, because it's getting late.  I go up to a bunch of young black kids outside of an arcade and ask for a quarter.  One of them gives me a quarter, I say thanks man, and immediately spot a payphone only a couple meters from where I'm standing.

I go up to it, put the quarter in, and look at the dials.  There's a mini-screen above the buttons that displays the number you call.  I punch in the number, but the call doesn't go through.  

"Press and hold 7 to make a call," scrolls across the mini-screen.  So I press and hold 7, and then it says, "Make your call," but the buttons disappear and the mini-screen turns into a confusing Sudoku puzzle.  I start penciling in the right numbers of the telephone number I start to call, but before I finish my mom approaches my from my right and offers me a ride home, saying she was worried.

Thank god for that.

In the next part of the dream I'm in a van with Kaley Cuoco... 


and her counterpart of the show 8 Simple Rules, the younger sister.  Anyways, we're driving downtown for no apparent reason.  There's a lot of talking going on, but I don't really remember what about... unfortunate.

We stop the van outside of these stairs that lead up to seperate condos.  Turns out we're just looking for a place to sit, so we all sit down at the top of the steps in front of this sliding glass door.

The last thing I remember is an old man and his wife walking to us and then me telling them that we're just sitting and the condo is all theirs.  We scoot to the side and they enter through the sliding glass door.
____________

Hooray for recall!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*Dream #134 - Whites Versus Reds
Wednesday, August 15, 2007*

Okay, this dream was kinda sketchy because a lot was happening.  Apparently there was a war broken out between these two factions, the Whites and the Reds.  It's pretty self-explanitory, the Whites were people dressed up in all white clothing while the Reds were in red clothing.  I am a White.

The sequence starts off with me being chased through the forest, except we're airborne, once again however I am in a *parachute* and I'm gliding above treetops.  I don't know if the Reds were on the ground or in the air but either way I lost them.

I eventually land, really close to a large, old looking house embedded in the middle of nowhere.  I sneak in the door and to my relief I find out it's a White-controlled refuge.  The family inside is neutral and houses Whites.

I run up and realize it is an old neighbour who is in charge of the refuge.  They tell me the Reds know I'm here and are coming to get me.  This part of the dream is very stressful because I know the Reds could come in anytime and bust me.

Even though the house is old, it has four or five big floors.  I run to the top floor and start changing.  Then downstairs I hear a loud banging and shouting, so I run into the bathroom and open up the window.  I remember looking outside and seeing this really steep roof and a massive drop to the ground below.  I go back to close the door, but the neighbours young daughter comes in and gives me a hug goodbye.  At this moment I realize I'm not wearing any pants and that my tool is flailing for all to see.  Fortunately she doesn't seem to care, and gives me a goodbye hug before I risk everything and jump out the window.

I run back to the window just as I hear footsteps coming up the stairs.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I think it's time for those pictures from Alberta.  Here's a couple going through the Rocky Mountains, still in BC.







I don't have any socks because the night before my shoes got soaked in a sprinkler.  Oh well.  They got cleaned.   ::D: 

Then there's Alberta.





I think that'll be good for now.  I got videos of me on a trampoline that I'll put up on the next page, just so this one isn't completely clunkered down.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Great pictures...

Those mountains are so huge and wonderful--they make me want to start hiking right now. What a contrast to the flatter areas of Alberta.

Cool, thanks for posting those. I'm not that familiar with that area, so it's fun to see. One day I'll have to visit Canada.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, I was blown away once we moved into Alberta.  I knew it was going to be flat, but I didn't know it was going to be _that_ flat.  Seriously, you'd go up a little tiny hill, look east and see the roads continue forever.  It almost made me paranoid.

I have lots more pictures coming... ones of me kneeboarding and stuff like that.  Good stuff.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It almost made me paranoid.



You know, I think I would feel that way too. I have always lived places where there have been mountains and canyons.






> I have lots more pictures coming... ones of me kneeboarding and stuff like that. Good stuff.



Cool...can't wait to see them.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh and I just noticed your dream. I seem to have missed it when I saw your pictures.

Cool dream...

Parachuting again...did something trigger you having these dreams?


And the part at the end with you having no pants triggered a dream that I had last night which I had forgotten until I read this. I was also without pants in part of the dream. I had on a kind of long T-shirt, but otherwise was bare. And like always I'm trying to pull it down and hoping no one will notice...haha...

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, I had a long Tshirt as well at the time, that just barely covered my waist.  Weird!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I had a really scary dream last night... I almost woke up crying.  Yes, it involved my guitar.

*Dream #135 - Revenge, uh...*
*Tuesday, August 21, 2007*

Okay, so this dream was sneaky and made me think it was normal because it included things that had happened right before I fell asleep.  In the dream me and Jack were back at my house - like we were this morning - and there was a party.  I don't know who's... apparently mine.

Anyways, people are smoking weed, we're all hanging out, there's a bunch of people I don't know but I'm fine with it.  I eventually go back to my room, and it's there that everything changes...

I see a dark shape in the corner of my fictional bedroom, so I approach it carefully.   ::shock::   It's my guitar!  I pick it up in my hands, turning it over, looking at it.  There's massive scratches in it, the finish has been peeled back, and the strings are busted.  I nearly screamed.

Somehow I discover the girl who destroyed my guitar, and find out that she only destroyed it because she thought it belonged to Jack, who she wanted revenge against.  I started screaming at her, telling her she owed me money and that I was going to beat the shit out of her until I got it.

So I smacked her a couple of times.  Then I woke up.
_________

Phew.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...one of those dreams you are _really_ glad to wake up from....


Okay....we are heading toward the end of the month. We've got to try for those tasks.

We can do it!  :boogie:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, right, I completely forgot what those were... wake yourself up, right?  Good reminder.

notes cause I'm in a rush

in classroom cutting weed
lindsay lohan walks in and joins our class
somewhere down the line I'm running through a mall in soaking wet boxers trying to get lindsay to notice me
adds me on msn, I talk to her and ask if she's the real deal

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, lot's of missed documentation, my bad.  Recall has been amazing lately, I've just been too busy (ie. lazy) to write it all up.  Here are my two dreams from last night, as well as the recaps of my other dreams from nights before.

*-Jack at my school, mix of Glen E. and Rick Hansen, cops come down with massive bag of weed and tell Jack to come with them.  Big trouble for Jack.

-At supposed haunted rec center/hotel/school.  Split into groups, end up seducing Jolene, almost have sex but she ends up giving me a handjob.  Fun!*

*Dream #135 - River Creatures and Stolen Shoes*
*Tuesday, August 28th, 2007*

Lots of little details have disappeared, so I'll do my best to tell what happened.  The dream started off with me and my family walking around the top of this really rocky riverbank (woah, alliteration much).  Me and my sisters climbed down very carefully so we wouldn't disrupt the boulders or slip and fall, and eventually made it to the small flow of water at the bottom.  My mom and her boyfriend looked on from above.

I scooped my hand into the water, and still remember that mental simulation of cold wetness.  I brought my hand back out and saw this soft black shell-shaped worm, and watched it squirm uncomfortable in my palm.  I was pretty disgusted... it felt like a leech.

I looked back to see my sisters doing the same, except they had different looking ugly creatures.  They squirmed around as well, waving flagella in various directions.  We all threw them back into the water at the same time.

Next thing I know I'm at this campground with dozens of friends from both schools.  Everyone's smoking and drinking and overall having a good time.  I approach one of the buildings, take off my shoes, and walk inside to see a bunch of guys crowded around a computer.  I start talking to all of them for a while, then go back outside only to find out that my shoes have been stolen (before going to bed that morning I watched a bit of Beverly Hills Ninja*).  I went around asking everyone where the hell my shoes had gone.

*Dream #136 - The Very Definition of Irony*
*Tuesday, August 28th, 2007*

I thought this dream was hilarious, mostly because the entire time I was telling my friends of my two previous dreams, telling them it was one of the strangest ones I've had.  I was retelling my dreams to Nash and Mitch on a bed in a house I didn't recognize.

I eventually got up and walked over to the door, only to see Sasch and Britt.  B went into a computer room, I watched her go, then continued talking to S.

I really forget what happens after this, not much.  I just thought it was important because without this dream I probably wouldn't have remembered the first two.   ::D: 

__________

Somehow I think my dreams are starting to become indicative of my real life; each dream representing something that's happening.  Not necessarily the events, but the characters.  When I moved, I stopped having dreams about my older friends - just ones of the new buddies.  Now since I'm so close to going back to my old area, the dreams are starting to involve old friends as well as new friends.  Cool, if you think about it in that perspective.

*In the movie, the 'ninja' takes off his shoes before entering a building each time, and they always get swept up or taken away.  :p

----------


## Twoshadows

Glad you have been having such good recall.





> really rocky riverbank (woah, alliteration much).



 ::D: 






> They squirmed around as well, waving flagella in various directions.



Again,  ::D: .








> Somehow I think my dreams are starting to become indicative of my real life;



That's cool that you are starting to dream about your old friends again.

Good luck with your move back.



Edit:

I just noticed that your DJ is now over 400 replies long. Awesome. You've really stuck with it. If you notice the number of DJs started and how many have even gotten to 50, you'll see how unusual it is for someone to stick with it like you have. I wanted to let you know that I think you've done great and that I'm glad it was you who I adopted!  :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Good luck with your move back.



Thanks!  It goes down in five days (on my birthday!).





> I just noticed that your DJ is now over 400 replies long. Awesome. You've really stuck with it. If you notice the number of DJs started and how many have even gotten to 50, you'll see how unusual it is for someone to stick with it like you have. I wanted to let you know that I think you've done great and that I'm glad it was you who I adopted!



And I'm glad it was you who raised me.   ::D:   Yeah, I think a lot of people just kind of give up when it comes to keeping an online DJ, but for me I like it because I can now go back and find a dream that may sync up with something in real life.  Not only that, but it really does help you with recall.

Thanks TS.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

You're welcome!

Yeah, for me I notice that keeping a journal not only helps with recall, but it helps with motivation. It also makes me go back and say, "Wow, I dreamed about this or that a _lot"_, etc. Plus, it's just plain fun.

Again...good job.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Last night's dream was a milestone... I actually was successful in having sex with a female partner instead of being teased with an awakening.  I won't go into detail, but let it be known, AUGUST 10th, 2007 I HAD DREAM SEX!

----------


## Twoshadows

Happy Birthday!

Hey--I like your new signature.

Hope you have good dreams tonight for your birthday! Also Lucidity.... ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Heh, no lucidity, but I did have some vivid dreams.  And thanks (for the happy birthday and the signature).  Goldney is to thank for one of them.

*Dream #137 - Don't You Touch My Fucking Guitar
September 4th, Tuesday, 2007*

I'll be brief.  Pretty much I was in this two floored house in the bottom floor in a bedroom with two other people.  One of the kids was Jeffrey who is two years younger than me and used to know my sister.  We're all sitting on the bed and I ask him to pass me my guitar, but I tell him not to throw it.

He gives me a disgusted look, grabs the guitar and chucks it at me - the guitar smacks the bedpost and falls into my hands with a very large dent.  Anger rushes through me instantly and grab Jeffrey and start beating his face into a bloody pulp, telling him the entire time that he should've listened to me.

While he pleads for me to stop I keep punching and smashing his face into the floor.  He doesn't die, just gets very very hurt.  That's pretty much it for the dream, nobody'll be touching my guitar again.   :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

My my....violents dreams. I promise never to touch your guitar.... ::shock:: 

 ::D: 

It seems like I've had violent dreams in the past after reading yours. I wonder if it'll happen again. It's so odd for me (a completely non violent person in real life) to feel joy at smashing some guy's head into the floor.  :tongue2: 


I hope we both get the Tasks done tonight!

When do you start school?

----------


## Oneironaught

> Goldney is to thank for one of them.



Soooo, do you call him "Daddy" or "Pops"?  ::D: 

*Happy* belated? *Birthday*

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> When do you start school?



Started today, and I couldn't of been happier.  Everyone was giving me hugs and stuff.  Lots of them were surprised I was back.





> Soooo, do you call him "Daddy" or "Pops"?



He prefers Paddy, actually.   ::D: 

And thanks!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Another unnerving dream.

*Dream #138 - IT'S ALL GONE PETE TONG
Wednesday, September 5th, 2007*

This dream occured in a matter of minutes.  Literally.  I woke up at 7:17, fell back asleep, and got woken up by my alarm at 7:23.

Anyways, in the dream my nipple piercing was feeling kind of weird.  I went into a mirror and took off my shirt, only to find out my nipple had ballooned five times its regular size!  And I don't mean lengthwise, but width.  The oval had expanded exponentially, and I was horrified.  Why hadn't the piercer warned me?!  Why hadn't I been more careful?!

I looked in terror at my two mismatched nipples, and woke up promptly.  Phew.  Immediately I went to the bathroom and found out some of the swelling had gone down.  Thank god.   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Started today, and I couldn't of been happier. Everyone was giving me hugs and stuff. Lots of them were surprised I was back.



Awesome! I think that's wonderful that you made it back for your Senior year and are now off to a great start. I hope things continue to go so well!


Well, that last dream gave me the creeps. I mean nipple piercings alone kind of make me shudder, then to read about you having problems like that, even if it is a dream---well, it just makes me go, "Eh-eh-eh-eh-eh" (that's what I say when I shudder). But really, I'm glad you are happy with it and that it's healing.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a dream about you last night, CB. 

(Plus, if you hadn't noticed yet, I finally finished your personalized birthday message.)

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I did notice, but I'm now wondering where it's gone?  Was it posted on my page or yours?  I thought I replied to it too, I was blown away.  It was awesome.   ::D: 

Thanks a lot, TS, I appreciate the effort.

As for dreams... nothing I can remember.

----------


## Adam

Happy belated birthday dude  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

You're welcome!

It was in your birthday thread. Maybe I should move it here. Glad you liked it. It was as creative as I could get that afternoon. (dead pumpkins, petrified wood, matches...just backyard stuff.)  :smiley: 













And Adam made you a nice one. Very cool, too!

TS

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Adam, how did you do that?  That's awesome.  Thanks man.   ::D: 

And Twoshadow, there it is.  That's really cool... I like them all.  Thanks!   ::D:

----------


## Adam

Just opened the shutter on my camera, moved a light about then closed it - you can get some really cool effects eith difference colours etc, but I only have white  :Sad:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Okay, I've read the first page so far. You've got some RANDOM stuff in your dreams, especially that McDonald's employee and beetles one. I've noticed you have your dad in a fair share of them and that you get angry easily and are pretty protective of family members.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Just opened the shutter on my camera, moved a light about then closed it - you can get some really cool effects eith difference colours etc, but I only have white



Still, that's awesome.  I've never even heard of that.   ::D: 

And Idec, that's pretty cool you're reading my dreams.  Most of my dreams are pretty random, yet symbolic.  I think I dreamt of my dad at that time because of the situation I was in.  The easily angered thing... meh, not reflective of myself - I have dreams where I just SNAP, but I'm pretty sure everyone does.  And who wouldn't be protective of younger siblings?   :wink2: 

Thanks for reading though, I'll be impressed if you make it through the whole thing.   ::shock::

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

I've never snapped in a dream. I've never became angry in a dream. I've never been in a situation where I had to be protective of my younger siblings in a dream. So, who knows?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I actually had a dream that I remembered last night.  Kinda funny as it's the first dream I've remembered in the longest time... and I was drunk when I went to sleep.  Just a little guy though.

*Dream #139 - Haig the Limo Driver*

Alright, so this pretty much emphasizes what happened the night before.  Except my friend J. Haig was driving a limo with a bunch of my other friends in it and we were trying to drop me off at home.  It was night time and we were around Westwood.

So we get out of the limo and realize we're on a completely different street.  I get pissed off because I'm supposed to be home by then and for some reason we start walking up the street.  We're making a loud fuss and fat, trailer-trash women are coming out of their houses and looking at us as we walk by.  It's really awkward.

I think I got woken up after this.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

So that's the kind of women you dream about eh??  :tongue2: 

What's up with your recall?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Completely shot, except for the last two nights.  Lucid dream, baby!

*Dream #140 - Evasive Maneuvers - Lucid!*

Alright, so for some reason I woke up at 2:30 this morning and didn't fall back asleep til 4.  Perhaps it was because I was dwelling on stupid things, or the cold medication I took before passing out... either way, I immediately WILDed my way into a dream as soon as I closed my eyes.

I was in a speeding car, going at least 150 kilometers/hour down a giant five lane highway.  The sky was a purplish blue, and I was the only one on the road.  It was very hard to keep the vehicle in the lane, as I was stressing to maintain control of the wheel.

It's not too long before there's some bumps in the road, and the car begins to deep.  I panic and thrust the wheel upwards, and the car soars into the air - the purple-blue sky fills my vision.  I then spin the wheel to the right and the car starts doing barrel-roll after barrel-roll after barrel-roll.  The whole ordeal is very disorienting, but even amidst the vehicular flight I catch a glimpse of my hands.  They're blurry at first but as I focus and get closer (by now the car dashboard has disappeared) I see my face reflected in my palm.  Then the face turns into a ashy looking hole and I see the purple sky again.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

> *Dream #140 - Evasive Maneuvers - Lucid!*



Yes!! That's great!  ::D: 

I was wondering if starting school back up was going to keep you from having LDs. But I'm glad to see that you've had another. And a WILD too. I love WILDs. It's so cool to be able to go from the real world to the dream world without a break in conscious thought.

And you remembered to look at your hands. Funny how you saw your reflection. 

Good job. Keep it on your mind so it will help trigger more.

----------


## PatienceMarie

>: )

I found your dream journal.....

watch out CB.... watch out.....

-patience

----------


## PatienceMarie

Oh em gee vegetable boy, you need to update this thing!!

LAZY ASS!!

-patience

----------


## bro

Way to bump :tongue2: 

Hehe...I _too_ would like to see what goes on in this head. C'mon Coldblooded, you can do it, give it another shot.  :wink2:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, I definately gotta get started on this.  I've been remembering dreams fairly often, it's sweet.

----------


## PatienceMarie

umm no lie you need to get started.

I have too much fun listening to you explain them too me.

You wouldn't want to take away my fun in Kale and Patience time now would you vegetable boy??

-patience

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*clears off dust*

Er... hello?  Anyone in here?  

*watches spiders scurry away as light is turned on*

Hmmm... been a while.  Had a really interesting dream the other night, so much so that I remembered it long enough to write it in here.   ::D:   My recall has been great lately, which I think is attributed to the water I drink before I go to bed (rich in vitamins b3, b6, and b12).  Go me!

*Dream #141 - Atmospheric Reentry*

Alright, so the entirety of the dream is pretty short because it was one of those ones that happened between ten minutes of waking up, falling asleep, then waking up again.  Still, it was incredible.

I was falling.  Not just falling though... falling from the _sky_.  It was me and a couple other people, a mix of my family and friends - mostly friends.  We were descending with our backs facing the ground, our stomachs facing the stars.  It was the most beautiful scene I've ever dreamt about.  The sky was a deep *purple* tinged with *orange*.  The clouds we passed through were very thin and sparse, almost unnoticeable at the speed we were falling.  

That feeling of falling prevailed for the entire dream, which was incredible.  The whole time I felt like I was being sucked back into my bed, even though I didn't realize it was a dream.  What's interesting about the dream was that the freefalling felt almost natural, as if it was something people did on a regular basis.  We didn't have parachutes either, which added to the intensity.

After a couple minutes of surveying my surroundings (we were still VERY high up), we began to pass through these giant, watery transparent bubbles that floated in groups.  They somehow slowed our descent to a much less intense pace.  The bubbles were solid, but when we went through them we would always just pass through them like that's what they were designed to do.  That realistic mental depiction of freefalling had been stopped as this went on.

The bubbles began thinning out, and I screamed to my friends over the rush of wind, "Alright, here comes the drop!" (this proves why this whole thing felt natural, I had obviously done it before), and the bubbles ended and all of a sudden we were going faster than ever.  I just remember watching the bubbles disappear above my head and having the greatest feeling of being sucked down.

That's the majority of it, but the surrealism of the dream was noteworthy in my opinion.

Let's hope I can get back into the swing of things from here on out.  I missed this.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes! You've brought this back to life... ::D: .

Wow...that sounds like an incredible dream. You described it so well, I could almost feel the experience as well. That had such a magical feel to it.


You'd better keep this up now.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I will definately try.   ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hmm, for some reason my recall just went down completely since I wrote that entry.   ::lol::   What kind of irony is this?

Not forgetting to fill it in, just... nothing _to_ fill in.

----------


## nina

> Hmm, for some reason my recall just went down completely since I wrote that entry.    What kind of irony is this?
> 
> Not forgetting to fill it in, just... nothing _to_ fill in.



Yeah I had no recall last night. Actually, did I even sleep last night? Meh. Anyways. Sweet dreams tonight Valentine.  ::kiss::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Alright, got a good 11 hour sleep last night (which is funny considering I worked at 8 am this morning, you do the math  ::lol::  ).

No major details, so this isn't going to be an official entry.  Just to prove to myself that I can keep this thing up.

I was at some snow-covered ramshackle, medieval village in the middle of a forest clearing.  I forget what I was doing there (I remember going in and out of housese running away from someone), but pretty soon I had either found a car or was just running really fast through the forest.  The most vivid part of this dream was me going at 100 mph with trees flying past, the snow crunching beneath me.  Too bad this is all I remember because it seemed like an interesting one.   :Sad:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Interesting one last night, pretty vivid as well.  I'm starting to forget how it ends, but oh well.

*Dream #142 - "I'M CALLING THE COPS!"*

The dream sort of began with me and my sister riding at the back of one of the local transit buses, which only had about two other passengers on it.  It was midday and overcast.  The driver at the front of the bus was an older fellow, balding with grey hair.

It was a mellow ride at first, but the driver kept on calling out weird stuff to my sister, making it obvious he was hitting on her.  Each comment got my blood boiling a little bit more.  Once he even stopped the bus, stood up, and said something so vulgar I couldn't believe it.  I looked at my sister who looked very disturbed with an expression of pure anger.  I said to her, "I'm going up there and I'm gonna knock him out."

She looked back at me and said, "Do it."

As the bus approached a four-way stop, I stood up and started walking down the aisle, very aware of how the velocity of the bus would affect my walking.  I stopped behind the drivers chair - he didn't notice me.  The bus began to turn left when I grabbed him by (the remains) of his hair and ripped it backwards, cranking his neck at a really awkward angle.  His eyes looked up to me pleadingly and said, "Who the FUCK do you think you are?  That's my SISTER.  _Fuck_ OFF!"  

With the last curse I threw his head forward, in which he immediately grabbed a little black radio-mic beside him, clicked a button, and spoke into it:  "Police, I need help!  There's some crazy person on my bus!"

My heart started racing intensely and my sister started yelling at me from the back of the bus, "Use the emergency exit!"  For some reason I knew the cops would be there in a matter of seconds, so I dashed to the back, kicked open the emergency door and jumped out.  I was on a hillside road with houses only on one side of the street, surrounded in shrubbery.  I ran as fast as I could to the bushes, where I hid and watched the police surround the bus.  I watched the driver come out and begin looking for me.  It was very intense.

The details have mostly faded after this but I remember eventually somehow I kill him inside his own bus and throw him out onto the road.   :tongue2:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

So I've been pretty sick the last couple days, but something I've discovered is that it has really jacked up my recall!  Whether it's because I wake up every couple hours or so, I'm not sure... but they've been really really vivid.  I had five dreams last night that I remembered.

I'll try and take advantage of this tonight and hopefully get lucid.   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey CB!

I'm sorry you have been sick--but I'm glad that you have had great recall.

I'm sending postivie energy your way so you can have that lucid dream!

You can do it!!

I just noticed that you wrote that last night. Soooooo....did you have one? If not..then tonight!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Had a really, really weird one last night.  Don't read on if you don't like vulgar shit.

*Dream #143 - Facewash*

So this one was a pretty lengthy one, but I only remember this one really vivid scene (unfortunately).  It started off with me in a really small bathroom, with just enough room for a toilet and a counter with a sink and mirror.  Like any segment of a gross dream I was going to the washroom.

After I was done I flushed, and when I stood up I noticed the water wasn't going down.  _Uh oh,_ I thought, _it's going to overflow_.  So I grabbed the plunger and started going at it.  For a second I thought it was going to work as the 'contents' began to disappear.  Then the shit hit the fan... well, at least it seemed like it as it started spraying at full velocity from the bowl.  At this time I was down on my knees (goddamn) and got the complete dose all over my face.  The stupid thing about it was that I didn't think to get out of the way until it was finished.

_Aw man, now I got poo all over me._  I got up and looked in the mirror, displeased - not disgusted - that I wore the contents of the toilet all over my face.  I could go into detail here, as some pretty disturbing events followed - but I think that's good enough.  I got it cleaned up at least.

Eww..

----------


## kingofclutch

> Had a really, really weird one last night.  Don't read on if you don't like vulgar shit.
> 
> *Dream #143 - Facewash*
> 
> So this one was a pretty lengthy one, but I only remember this one really vivid scene (unfortunately).  It started off with me in a really small bathroom, with just enough room for a toilet and a counter with a sink and mirror.  Like any segment of a gross dream I was going to the washroom.
> 
> After I was done I flushed, and when I stood up I noticed the water wasn't going down.  _Uh oh,_ I thought, _it's going to overflow_.  So I grabbed the plunger and started going at it.  For a second I thought it was going to work as the 'contents' began to disappear.  Then the shit hit the fan... well, at least it seemed like it as it started spraying at full velocity from the bowl.  At this time I was down on my knees (goddamn) and got the complete dose all over my face.  The stupid thing about it was that I didn't think to get out of the way until it was finished.
> 
> _Aw man, now I got poo all over me._  I got up and looked in the mirror, displeased - not disgusted - that I wore the contents of the toilet all over my face.  I could go into detail here, as some pretty disturbing events followed - but I think that's good enough.  I got it cleaned up at least.
> ...



That sucks, I have had a disgusting dream in the washroom, or how us Americans call it, the bathroom, and I was taking a piss in the urinal when this chubby kid walked up to me and started staring at me taking a piss and then I was like, "What the fuck are you doing?"

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hahaha, 'us Americans' - we call it the bathroom as well but personally washroom makes more sense... not every bathroom has a bath.

But amen to weird bathroom dreams.  I've had quite the number.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*Dream #144 - A Nice Sunny Day at the Construction Site Followed by Backseat Driving*

I'm back!

Only remember one dream from last night.  Started off with me at my old construction job when they were still completing the roof of building B - the woodframe.  I was with Tom and Nash, two friends I haven't seen in forever, and we were in the back alley right beside Murray street.

It was a gorgeous sunny day, not a cloud in the sky, sun beaming down at the 11 o'clock AM position.  We were surrounded by the hustle and bustle of many workers, a good majority working around the crane that was stacking *big red* crash mats (for example, those big mats that high jumpers land on) on top of the roof.  Over the period of five minutes, the roof - inaccurately depicted in my dream as a square instead of an L-shape - became covered in these mats.  Ten or eleven or twelve long by five or six or seven tall... no real organization to how these were being stacked, and they all looked like they were ready to fall off the roof and topple to the ground dozens of feet below.  

The next thing I know I was on top of the roof, on the mats, hopping from one to the other in the act of trying to avoid such a catastrophe.  I was really nervous, as each time I stepped on one it would sway back and forth, giving me a horrible gut-wrenching view of the sunsplashed dirt and grass below.  But I survived, did my job.

I was down on the ground again, and I hopped in my non-existent white 2008 F150 and began driving.  I almost got in a couple accidents because I couldn't see past the driver seat... which isn't really a surprise, considering I was driving from being the passenger seat.  I remember thinking, once I turned onto the boulevard heading up towards my old high school, _why is driving from the backseat so hard?_

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*Dream #145 - Party Party Party*

I found myself in the same location as I was two weekends ago, at Ms. Jones' party.  It was the same house, with exceptions to the street (seemed moreso like a street off Noons Creek than anything).  It was nighttime, and I remember I started walking away from the house and down towards the main road with my tall friend Chris and another random.  We made it to the street corner, talking about random things which I forget and started making our way back to the house when a random black car rolled up.

There were three or four black guys in the car, and they were following us back up to the house.  I was nervous because I thought they were going to crash the party.  With every step ahead, the car moved forward.  We'd take a step back, and the car would reverse.  Step ahead -forward.  Step back - reverse.  We figured it was inevitable these guys would show up.

The driver stuck his head out the window and asked, "Hey man, where the party at?"  I can't recall if I responded or not, but next thing I know Chris and I were nearing the house with the four guys conversing casually.  Before we entered the party I told them not to tell anyone I told them where to go.

I was somewhere inside, surrounded by dozens of people, around what looked like a chicken pen (I couldn't get close enough to see but it was a pen of some sort.  I saw Brittany briefly amongst the people, but things were awkward for some reason.  I saw Jamie, too, and told her how much I liked her piercings.  She said she knew because she recieved my text message the day before.  I said of course, feeling silly.

That was about it, nothing extraordinary!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I think I might be a closet racist.  Or just have some weird obsession with black people, as they turned up in my dreams again last night.

*Dream #146 - Aladdins Magic Pillow and Cotton Picking*

This one was quite vivid.  Seems like my recall is improving once again.

I was at Starbucks in Moody by the IGA, hanging out with a bunch of randoms, most likely the newport crowd.  The sun was shining, but the temperature was cool, indicating it was sometime in the morning.  

There were two very young random black kids there, sitting at the bus stop bench nearest the Gazebo.  I asked them what they were doing around here without their parents, but I forget the conversation that unfolded.  It wasn't anything bad - a fairly 'normal' dream conversation.  Next thing I know, I'm surrounded by a bunch of people.  I look down and notice I have a large square pillow - a couch cushion - cradled in my arms.

Now, I don't know if I fell or willingly jumped, but next thing I know I'm completely horizontal suspended several feet off the ground, pllow resting comfortably under my stomach.  I was floating, and didn't even bat an eye.  Everyone was around me, accepting the fact that I was hovering just as easily as I did.  

I even started kicking my feet and propelled myself forward, albeit slowly, as if I were underwater.  Then I started doing breaststroke, pillow still under me, and sped up my movement.  I stroked my way out to the sidewalk, onto the road to where cars would have to pass around me, and back to the Starbucks.

Next thing I know, I'm in the forest with Lucas and Brittany.  We're waist deep in these giant green stalks that cover the ground completely.  I can barely even see my own feet.

I'm dressed in this ridiculous pauper outfit and Brittany tells me that I need to start picking the cotton from the stalks.  As she tells me this, I feel something rub against my heel and promptly look down to see a large mouse run by.  I remember feeling a little disgusted that there were rodents running around, but I turned to my immediate right and started picking little bits of cotton from plants that were anything but cottonplants.

The next bit is kinda blurry... but I remember I was soon running around the same forest chasing little kids in masks.  We all had swords or blades on the ends of poles.  It was just a game, don't worry about it.

----------

